# Story Hours Index (Authors, add your own):



## Steverooo

The template for entries is:

*Title:* Title
*Author:* Name
*Number of Threads:* # (NOTE: That's "Threads", not "Posts"!)

*Type:* Fantasy/Horror/Humour/Modern/Sci-Fi (with subtypes, if you must).
*System:* D&D 3.5e/Whatever
*Setting:* Forlorn Corners/Greyhawk/Homebrew/Iron Kingdoms/Kalamar/Whatever

*Started:* 28 May 2003 (Day Month 4-Digit Year - Remember, Europe & the USA do it differently! 12/5/2005 is Dec. 5th in America, 12 May on the continent, so please spell out the month!)
*Status:* Completed/Inactive/Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short/Medium/Long/Verbose (No hard & fast rule, decide for yourself).
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Daily+/Daily/Weekly/Monthly, whatever.

*Available for Download?* Yes (provide link)/No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics/Journal/Whatever.

*Overview:* What's this story about, anyway? (Please keep it short!)

*Reader Comment:* (Please limit it to one, and also keep it short!)

*Special:* Links to web sites, Rogues Gallery threads, other such stuff (if needed).

Any entries that you don't need (like "Special"), just leave'm out!  You'll have to add your own links, if you want an entry. Sorry!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
And if you haven't done it yet, why not add one of your favorite individual updates to the Story Hour Sampler Thread?


----------



## Steverooo

*A Bad End!*

*Title:* A Bad End
*Author:* Steverooo
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy (which became Horror).
*System:* Percentile.
*Setting:* Forlorn Corners/Homebrew.

*Started:* 22 August 2003.
*Status:* Completed.
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Completed.

*Available for Download?* No.
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* An unusual group of adventurers, each with their own secrets, come together in a very small town where body-knappers are at work!  Watch as they stumble and bumble their way through attempting to investigate the mystery, break the party, and come to... a bad end!

*Reader Comment:* None!


----------



## Steverooo

*A Tale of Christmas Cheer:*

*Title:* A Tale of Christmas Cheer
*Author:* Steverooo
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Humour
*System:* D&D 3.x
*Setting:* The Dreadful Dungeon of Doom (Homebrew)

*Started:* 26 December 2003
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose+
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Like Christmas, just once, then it's done! 

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* Christmas? In a Dungeon?!?

*Reader Comment:* "I think that is problably the longest post I have ever seen.... WOW!" - Mista Collins.


----------



## Steverooo

*A Tale of Sorrow:*

*Title:* A Tale of Sorrow
*Author:* Steverooo
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* Percentile
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* 24 February 2003
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Just once, then it was done!

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* A Watcher roots out the bad apples in a travelling circus.

*Reader Comment:* Yours could go here!


----------



## Steverooo

*Buffy: The Awakening*

*Title:* Buffy: The Awakening
*Author:* Steverooo
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Modern Fantasy/Horror
*System:* Buffy, The Vampire Slayer RPG
*Setting:* Sunnydale, CA (Buffyverse)

*Started:* 30 March 2004
*Status:* Abandoned by the GM!
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly+

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* Wheelchairs & Wakizashi against Modern-day Vampires? Can the Scoobies & Newbies even hope to win?  Nope, but you can have fun watching them try!   

*Reader Comment:* Insert yours, here!


----------



## Shemeska

*Title:* Shemeska's Planescape Storyhour
*Author:* Shemeska
*Number of Threads:* 1

*System:* DnD 3e
*Setting:* Planescape/Greyhawk/Forgotten Realms

*Started:* 2-17-04
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download?* Currently editing the 1k page pdf, gimme time

*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, [mature] Sweet Jesus this is not grandma safe. Violence, sex, occasional gore. Not over the top just to be over the top, but I don't water down the actions or psychology of the fiends.


*Overview:* Lower planar politics on a grand scale. All is not well within the House of Baern. What begins as upheaval and civil war within the three Planes of Conflict of Gehenna, Carceri, and the Waste, will see the rise of a new Oinoloth, the slide of a layer of Elysium, and a copious amount of blood spilt where the 'loths have their talons sunk deep.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				 Ashy said:
			
		

> "Shemeska - I do not know HOW I've missed this until now, but consider the hook FIRMLY planted in my mouth...
> 
> I AM SO HOOKED!"


----------



## Shemeska

*Title:* Shemmy's Planescape Storyhour #2 
*Author:* Shemeska
*Number of Threads:* 1

*System:* DnD 3e
*Setting:* Planescape/Greyhawk/Forgotten Realms

*Started:* 3-26-05
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Monthly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* Continuing planescapy goodness set against a backdrop of a genocidal Githyanki and Psurlon war within the Astral plane, and the fallout of the events of the first storyhour (150 years prior). Nothing is dead, nothing is forgotten, and Larsdana waits within the House of Memory.


----------



## Silver Moon

Title: "Retake the Island"  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=172385
Author: Silver Moon
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy 
System: D&D 
Setting: Homebrew, with the central city being that from TSR Module I1 "Dwellers of the Forbidden City". 

Started: 1/2000 to 11/2000 
Status: Completed
Average Installment Length: Mostly Medium, some shorter some longer due to natural breaks in the story.
Average Frequency of Installments: Will post 2 to 3 installments per week. 

Available for Download? No 
Style: 3rd person narrative prose.

Overview: Ten teams of enemy adventurers leading an army of monsters launch a surprise attack on the ten-mile-diameter Island used as the home base of the Silver Moon Adventuring Team simultaneous to a Category-Five Hurricane bearing down on the island. 

This 40-game combat-intense epic module played in the year 2000 was the prequel to the 36-game role-playing-intense epic module "Chinese Take-out".

Reader Comment: (by Sabriel) Sounds like it was a fantastic campaign. Brings back fond memories of the old (Mystara) D&D games I used to play in.


----------



## Silver Moon

Title: "Chinese Take-Out" http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=28642
Author: Silver Moon
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy 
System: D&D 
Setting: Historical Japan followed by the Forgotten Realms Orient of Kara-Tur with visits to the Astral Plane and a climax battle set in The Abyss. 

Started: 25/03/2001
Status: Completed 06/01/2002 & Epilogue game 10/11/2002. 
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Completed, Total of 95 Installments. 

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose.

Overview: An adventuring team's home island was previously attacked by an army of monsters. The team heads to the orient to find and destroy the villain who was responsible. A role-playing intense game with many interesting encounters. A key subplot concerns the origin of the Hengeyokai race (from Oriental Adventures). The story includes cameo appearances by Grayhawk characters as well as characters from Forgotten Realms novels. The Climax Battle takes place upon the Abyss. 

Reader Comment: (Posted by Corwin): 
I thought that it was time someone said that this story hour rocks! Good work on making the setting come to life.


----------



## Silver Moon

Title: Arcade's Gang Campaign: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=28906
Author: Silver Moon 
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Western with Fantasy elements.
System: Hybrid D&D and Boot Hill 
Setting: American Southwest and Europe in 1881 and 1882 on a world that includes D&D races, spells and religious pantheons. 

Started: 06/10/2002
Status: Completed 16/10/2005
Average Installment Length: Short 
Average Frequency of Installments: Completed, contains 10 modules of varying length, 100 installments total. 

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose. 

Overview: Western saga centered around a mult-racial group of gunslingers. Begins and in southeastern Arizona with the middle segment being a journey to and from Victorian-era Europe. Atypical western in that D&D elements are present in the story which also contains a heavy mix of historical characters as well as characters from popular culture. Fans of "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" should really enjoy this one. 

Reader Comment: From Col Pladoh (Gary Gygax):
_SilverMoon,
Great stuff, and thanks for the mention. Fact is I have been a fan of Western history for many a year, mainly encouraged thus by my old friend Don Kaye. Your hybrid campaign is so interesting that I am sure many a D&Der will give the genre a try...if they can find a copy of BOOT HILL, that is, I know I am ready to play some Wild West adventuring right now!
Cheers, Gary_


----------



## Silver Moon

Title: Wild West Campaign

Module Threads: 
1st Module - "Revenge, Renewal and the Promise of a New Year" (January 1882) http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=99053 (Story Hour completed)

2nd Module - "Wizards, Whiskey and Wonderful Things" (March 1882) http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=115136 (Story Hour now 60% Posted)

3rd Module - "Here There Be Vampires" (April 1882) http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146609 (Story Hour now 75% Posted)

4th Module - "Ballots and Bullets" (May/June 1882) http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161261 (Story Hour started - module currently being played) 

Author: This is a group effort as it is a Play-by-Post campaign. Silver Moon DM for 3 modules; Dire Wolf DM for 1; other primary players include Baradtgnome, Kriskrafts, Moon Dancer, Orchid Blossom, Queenie, Randomling, & SteveJung.
Number of Threads: # 4 to date

Type: Western with Fantasy elements.
System: Hybrid D&D 3E and Boot Hill 
Setting: Southeastern Arizona in 1882 on a world that includes D&D races, spells and religious pantheons. 

Started: 08/08/2004 
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium to Long
Average Frequency of Installments: Twice a week.

Available for Download? Not yet, one player is working on that. 
Style: Combination of 1st Person and 3rd Person as the game has been played primarily as a Play-by-Post. 

Overview: Epic Western saga centered around the lives of the owners and employees of a saloon in the mining town of Promise City and the neighboring town of Tombstone. Atypical western in that D&D elements are present in the story which also contains a mix of historical characters (The Earp family) as well as characters from popular culture. 

Reader Comment: From ledded: "_Nice story, I like a good western."_

Special: Links to web sites

Playing Character and NPC's Thread: http://www.randomlingshouse.net/viewtopic.php?t=3810

Town Description Thread: http://www.randomlingshouse.net/viewtopic.php?t=3861

Unique Magic Items Thread: http://www.randomlingshouse.net/viewtopic.php?t=3964

Timeline Thread: http://www.randomlingshouse.net/viewtopic.php?t=3963


----------



## PieAndDragon

*Title:* Legend of the Monkey Mage
*Author:* detomo
*Number of Threads:* 1 

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew - Ascorre

*Started:* ~08 Oct 2005 
*Status:* Ongoing until Jul 2006
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Journal, different NPC authors

*Overview: *A group of adventurers, mixed up with a fey lord who can only be served by primates, trying to break his ancient curse.

*Special:* There's a glossary!


----------



## NiTessine

*Title:* The Realmsian Jaunt
*Author:* NiTessine
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Forgotten Realms

*Started:* 9th December 2005
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Monthly (I wish!)

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* A group of intrepid adventurers lands themselves into one mess after another.

*Reader Comment:* "Sounds good so far! Really like the writing style - it turned the cliche'd start into a stirring opening scene. Rock on." -d'Anconia

*Special:* Forthcoming...


----------



## el-remmen

*Title:* "Out of the Frying Pan"
*Author:* el-remmen
*Number of Threads:* 5

*System:* D&D 3.x
*Setting:* Aquerra (homebrew)
*Started:* February 2001
*Status:* Completed December 2006
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments: * N/A
*Available for Download?* Book I (sessions 1 thru 11), Book II (sessions 12 thru 39), and
Book III (sessions 40 thru 63) 
*Style: * 3rd person narrative prose, with extensive footnotes for campaign and meta-game info. Often grim n' gritty [adult themes].

*Overview:* Escape from conscription leads to dangerous adventures in an isolated part of the world. 
*Reader Comment:* "It's a very distinctive story hour in terms of its flavor. Realism is probably the right word - the injuries are severe, people die routinely (but not in a campy LoT way - not bagging on LoT) and instead of thinking of the PCs and feeling care-free and mythical, one instead feels surrounded by ominous portents, burdened, tired, injured etc. - which on some level makes the heroism more meaningful." - Dherys Thal

*Special:*

 Portal Thread -  provides links to all "Out of the Frying Pan" threads, and a glossary of NPCs.
 Rogue's Gallery Thread (out of date)
 The Story of Ratchis -  Backstory for one of the PCs.
 "The Promised Land" - now defunct Aquerra story hour by Rastfar.


----------



## Funeris

*Valus - The Heroes of Marchford*

*Title:* The Heroes of Marchford
*Author:* Funeris (Destan was the DM)
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy (Low-Magic).
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Valus

*Started:* 24 August 2004
*Status:* SH Ongoing/Campaign Derailed
*Average Installment Length:* "Medium" (1-2000 words)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Several times each month.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* Destan throws another group of would-be adventurers into the deadly world that is the Valus. 

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Namo said:
			
		

> Great story. Maybe a little embarrassing for some of the characters, but – hey, that’s the fun part, isn’t it?




*Special:* None


----------



## Funeris

*The Blade of Phoee*

*Title:* The Blade of Phoee
*Author:* Funeris 
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy (Dark/Gritty).
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew (Norum da Salaex)

*Started:* 30 April 2005
*Status:* SH Ongoing/Campaign Derailed
*Average Installment Length:* "Medium" (1-2000 words)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Several times each month.

*Available for Download?* Some Chapters (.pdf format)—See thread.
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* A titanic struggle between the forces of good and an evil deity bent on reshaping the world in His own image. 

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Rhynos is a bad man. Someone needs to find him some pants, and run him through with a broadsword. Not necessarily in that order.




*Special:* None


----------



## sniffles

*Title*: Heritage of Dragonsreach
*Author*: sniffles
*Number of threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5
*Setting*: Forgotten Realms/homebrew

*Started*: April 2005
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Verbose
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Twice monthly
*Available for download*: not at present
*Style*: first person narrative journal entry

*Overview*: The Lady has blessed them with extraordinary abilities. They are not the first to be so blessed - but they may be the last. 



*Title*: Shadows of Greatness
*Author*: sniffles
*Number of threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5
*Setting*: Forgotten Realms

*Started*: February 2003
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Verbose
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Twice monthly
*Available for download*: not at present
*Style*: first person narrative journal entry

*Overview*: The chorus may have fallen silent, but a new choir has arisen to take their place in the battle against the shadows.


----------



## Anti-Sean

*Title:* Cassael's Lament
*Author:* Anti-Sean
*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e-based *(see *Special*)
*Setting:* Eberron

*Started:* 24 August 2005
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium (1,500-2,000 words)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* variable, but shooting for 1 update per month

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* The themes of love, honor, duty, redemption and betrayal are explored as a warforged druid, a changeling sorceress, and an ex-paladin of the Blood of Vol seek to recover an ancient Dhakaani artifact.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Funeris said:
			
		

> You utilize excellent characterization techniques.  Truly.  You make me feel for the characters...you make it seem that these are people I've known all my life...emotions very real and very believable.



*Special:* While this story is inspired by the Eberron campaign setting, it is not based on the exploits of any actual D&D sessions. That may be an issue for some potential readers.


----------



## spyscribe

*Title:* Welcome to the Halmae
*Author:* spyscribe
*Number of Threads:* 1

*System:* D&D 3.x
*Setting:* Homebrew (Halmae)

*Started:* February 2003
*Status:* Ongoing 
*Average Installment Length:* 1000-1500 words
*Average Frequency of Installments:* sporadic

*Available for Download?* Yes
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* The Halmae is a world where arcane magic has recently emerged and has not yet reached its full potential. Some see this new power as a good thing; others are convinced it is an affront to the gods. Although the party is usually faced with adversaries who are all too human, there are corners of the world where monsters and fey roam freely. Characters began at 1st level and have (so far) reached 7th. The campaign is ongoing. 

*Reader Comment:* _“The story itself is compelling, beautifully written, and wonderfully character-driven. The individual characters are great fun to read. And the campaign, in both plot and setting, is utterly exquisite… This Story Hour also makes me weep for the types of adventures I could run before my party could _teleport_, _wind walk_ and _plane shift_.”_ – Sagiro 

Special:

Rogue’s Gallery Thread: Secrets of the Halmae, for non-players only.
The story hour thread also contains sidebars with additional information about the game world, its pantheon, etc.
The DM of this game (Fajitas) and player Wisdom Like Silence are former players from Piratecat’s “Defenders” game.


----------



## Cerebral Paladin

*Title:* Aphonion Tales 
*Author:* Cerebral Paladin (with occasional guest posts by Ladybird)
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.x with some house rules
*Setting:* Aphonion, a homebrew world; continent of Drucien

*Started:* 17 April 2004 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Twice weekly, Thur. and Sun.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

Overview: The PCs are now the Archducal Council (i.e. ruler and top aides) of a major empire, and the games focus on high politics, intrigue, and warfare, with a dash of romance, as they try to keep the Archduchy of Canberry safe.  Aphonion is the world of one of my favorite DMs.  The DM has been running games in this world for more than 25 years, and it has a richness and depth unmatched by any other campaign I've played in.  The game is currently focused on high politics and intrigue, although it started off as more of a travelogue-style game.  The characters started at 3rd level, and are now about 12th.

Reader Comment: 







			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm psyched to read the parts I missed.


----------



## Enkhidu

*Small Beginnings*

*Title:* Small Beginnings
*Author:* Enk&D'Shai (Enkhidu and dshai527)
*Number of Threads:* 2

*Type:* Fantasy (very firmly so!)
*System:* D&D 3.0/3.5
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* June 27th, 2002
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Somewhat Verbose (1000 words at the short end, up to 4000 or so for long ones)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Varies - currently one every two months or so

*Available for Download?* First thread is available in annotated, ready to print PDF.
*Style:* 3rd person limited, with frequent protagonist changes (the "3rd person hop").

*Overview:* In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles ... Oh wait, wrong story. 

Small Beginnings, and its companion thread The Heroes of Icemist is tale of small town heroics based on the in game exploits of a campaign that started January 2002. Join Theo, Ander, Aurora, Ashrem, Worm, and especially Pack as they discover exactly what it means to be a hero. And maybe have a laugh or two along the way.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Rel said:
			
		

> You folks, both players and DM, should be damn proud of the world you've crafted. You guys raise this hobby to an art form. If you were to ever publish this setting, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.




*Special:* Rogue's Gallery Thread.


----------



## Capellan

*Title:* X-PATH
*Author:* Capellan
*Number of Threads:* 3
1 - Stick Your Citadel Where the Sun Don't Shine
2 - Forge of F.U.
3 - Soviet of Dreams

*Type:* Humour (black, goofy, suggestive).
*System:* D&D 3.5e with shotguns added
*Setting:* The Good Ol' US of A, and some two-bit fantasy world

*Started:* 15 April 2004
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Short-Medium.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly, more or less

*Available for Download?* Not currently
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose. Thank goodness you didn't ask about Class. We don't have any of that 

*Overview:* The WotC Adventure Path meets Pro Wrestlers with Guns.  George S. Patton's a lich.  Madness ensues.  Now with extra Commies!

*Reader Comment:*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> You are a psychic vampire who is draining my life away. No, really. Each one of your storyhours is a great read and I've got to look at anything with your name on it.


----------



## Capellan

*Title:* Q-Ship
*Author:* Capellan
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Sci-Fi, Humour.
*System:* Spaceship Zero
*Setting:* The Solar System

*Started:* 25 August 2003
*Status:* Active
*Average Installment Length:* Short-Medium.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Anything from every 2 days to every 3 months.

*Available for Download?* First two episodes are available in ENworld's Downloads section.
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* It is the year 2023. Mankind has come together under the benevolent aegis of the United Earth Government, and has spread throughout the solar system. From the dense jungles of Venus to the dusty wastes of Pluto; from Saturn's rings to the moons of Jupiter; men can be found, living and working for a better tomorrow.

That tomorrow is _now_.

Deep within Mission City - capital of the UEG - lies the laboratory of Doctor Alois Gustav, mankind's most brilliant mind. The Doctor's latest invention; his greatest ever; is finally complete. The XS-Pathfinder, a new spaceship equipped with the Doctor's experimental Q-Drive, is ready to blast off on its first mission.

What lies beyond the familiar solar system, in the cold reaches of dark space? Is there intelligent life, friendly or foul?

Join the dedicated crew of the _Pathfinder_:

* Captain John Fury
* the Venusian Princess, S'Ondra
* Doctor Gustav; and
* Archie the Robot

As they throw the switch on the Q-Drive and blast off to adventure!

*Reader Comment:*



			
				PirateCat said:
			
		

> I'm spending all my time reading this instead of updating my own.
> 
> I mean... err... *thinks fast* every time you update, I'll update!


----------



## Capellan

*Title:* In Hextor's Name
*Author:* Capellan
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy.
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Saltmarsh (the 1e version, not the one in DMGII)

*Started:* 8 January 2003
*Status:* Complete.
*Average Installment Length:* Short-Medium.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* N/A - complete.

*Available for Download?* In ENWorld's Downloads section
*Style:* 1st person narrative, in the form of reports to a superior officer

*Overview:* Kull Redfist, Half-Orc Cleric of Hextor, goes to Saltmarsh. He's not very impressed.

So he _fixes_ things.

(This is not an Evil SH btw. Kull is resolutely - one might even say _fanatically_ - Lawful Neutral.)

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> The Kull character is compelling and the format of the entries as reports to a superior is just brilliant. I find that I do not care the slightest what happens to the other characters. I haven't been so focused on one character since Wulf's story hour.


----------



## eris404

*Title:* The Ambergate Chronicles 
*Author:* eris404
*DM:* KidCharlemagne
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Steampunk
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew (Crystalmarch)

*Started:* 09-23-05
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium to Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* As I can - I try for weekly.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd-person, present tense, though through a first-person, unidentified narrator.

*Overview:* The Ambergate Chronicles are the adventures of two young student wizards and their friends:

Dante of Ambergate (wizard) - strange, sickly Imperial wizard, a student of necromancy; Dante was left as an infant on the steps of the Church of Alioth, the One True God, and raised as devout follower 

George Barleycorn (gun mage/rogue) - Mavarran youth with a tendency towards pranks, a smart lad who doesn't apply himself well; has an affinity for guns and Corvus, the trickster god 

Ishiro Longshears (monk) - gnomish monk and gardener at Ambergate University 

Jade Harkith (druid/rogue) - Elvin druid, part of the entourage of the Elvin ambassador; has an affinity with insects 

Serai (psion/thrallherder) - young Murkraali noblewoman with a dark past 

*Reader Comment: *
"I've been re-reading this from the start over the last couple of days, and I'm very glad I did. An excellent story, excellently told."  - HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

*Special: *KnidVermicious renderings of buildings and important objects:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=101840
http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=16356
http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=16745


----------



## Stormwynd

*World of Samardan*

*Title:* World of Samardan 
*Author:* Jason 'Flynn' Kemp (not me, but helping GM out by posting with his permission)
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Sword and Planet (Pulp)
*System:* UCS / Grim Tales / d20 Modern / d20
*Setting:* Samardan, a Sword and Planet style setting with grand adventures and heroic actions

*Started:* 22 March 2006
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly
*Available for Download?* No (may be in future)
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* Heroes transported from Earth fight for the freedom of the inhabitants of Samardan

*Reader Comment:* Fun and dramatic!

*Special:*
Flynn's World of Samardan Blog
Player website: Jonas Solomonas


----------



## Seravin

*Title:* Seravin’s Tales of the Night Below
*Author:* Seravin
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.0e and 3.5e
*Setting: *Empire of Shtara / Homebrew

*Started:* 26 February 2003
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short to Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Bi-weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *Usually 3rd person narrative prose but can vary

*Overview: *A story version of my players journey through the Night Below Campaign box set. The characters discover that spellcasters of all sorts are being kidnapped. They decide to find out why and stop it.

*Reader Comment:* “Just wanted to leave a quick note to say that I am enjoying this SH. Your updates are written with a direct style and tempo, which I like.” - Capellan

*Special: *
Night Below - The Heroes and Villains
Night Below Conversion


----------



## Morte

*Title:* The Kursis Charter
*Author:* Morte
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Sci-Fi
*System:* T20 Traveller
*Setting:* Gateway 993

*Started:* 19 Aug 2003
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* About a thousand words
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Shamefully rare, but it's finished now.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, written more like a novel than a game log.

*Overview:* A bunch of folks in a tramp starship get a charter job, discover something interesting in passing, and set out to get rich off it. They have some troubles along the way...


----------



## talien

*Arcanis: Gonnes, Sons, and Treasure Runs*

*Title:* Gonnes, Sons, and Treasure Runs
*Author:* Michael Tresca
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Living Arcanis, with heavy doses of Freeport and Call of Cthulhu

*Started:* October 8, 2004
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Daily!

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* The very world of Arcanis is threatened by an ancient, mad god who once destroyed the elven pantheon. Now he has returned, and sows destruction and chaos across the land, even as the various kingdoms struggle for supremacy. The best hope is the children: sons of kings, half-angels, and even the progeny of a god. Will Kham ever get rid of Fleshripper? Will Quintus and Ilmare ever get together? Will Calactyte ever learn to read? All these questions and more will be answered...eventually.



			
				Henry Lopez said:
			
		

> GREAT job! You are certainly bringing my little mod to life. I’m glad you’re enjoying it as I am certainly enjoying your prose. I look forward to your next installment.



*Special:* Character sheets, NPC descriptions, and more


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

*Title:* Ruthless Bastards of the Verse
*Author:* Ao the Overkitty
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Scifi-Western
*System:* Cinematic Unisystem
*Setting:* Firefly Verse

*Game Started:* 20 June 2005 (storyhour lost in server burp and reposted  10 May 2006)
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Usually every other week by sunday evening.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose with script form dialogue, with occasional player comments.

*Overview:* If you've watched Firely, you've seen the Big Damn Heroes.  Well, these ain't them.  Ruthless Bastards is a much more fitting title for this group.  After all, the nicest member of the crew is the sadistic doctor.  Come watch as a bunch of moraless bastards show that, while you can be overly competant in your field and still be terrible at crime.  Comedy is usually a strong point, mixed in between their ruthless inefficiency.

*Reader comment* sniffles: _Is it just me or did all of the players want to play Jayne?_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

*Title:* Solar Circle of the West
*Author:* Ao the Overkitty
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy with Anime Influence
*System:* Exalted
*Setting:* Modified Version of the West in Creation

*Game Started:* 13 June 2005 (storyhour lost in server burp and reposted 11 May 2006)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Periodic bursts of activity with occasionally multiple session posts in one day.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose with script form dialogue, with occasional player comments.

*Overview:* They once ruled over the West of Creation.  Now they're just trying to get a handle on what it means to be Exalted.  Come watch as the Unconquered Sun shakes his head and wonders if his other exalted are more competant.  Watch as A-dom makes undead for fun and to annoy Jade's Luck (which are one and the same, really).  Watch as the Lunar, Ceri, tries to save Creation from these idiots.  Watch as Jahar summons demons because he thinks it's a good idea.  They'll get better at the whole religion thing... I hope.

*Solar Circle of the West website*


----------



## hbarsquared

*Title:* _A Lonely Path: a [smallcaps]Shackled City[/smallcaps] Story Hour_
*Author:* Jeremy
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Generic with a Mesopotamian Mythos

*Started:* 14 March 2005
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short to Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Approximately weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person, restricted point of view, past-tense narrative prose, with OOC comments of the underlying game mechanics

*Overview:* _[smallcaps]Dungeon[/smallcaps]_ Magazine's Shackled City Adventure Path, attempted by a single character: Abrina, a cleric of Ninurta.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Herremann the Wise said:
			
		

> This is an interesting exercise you're doing so keep it up. Look forward to reading more of your writing style, it's good.


----------



## shilsen

*Title:* Shilsen's Saturday Story Hour
*Author:* shilsen
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Eberron

*Started:* May 2006 (reposting after boards crashed)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium to Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* 1-3 weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person present-tense narrative prose, with some dialogue. Includes a number of 1st person past-tense in-character journal entries by a player. Original writeups were intended as recaps for players and not for a story hour, so starts off a little dry and hard to get into.

*Overview:* A bunch of very unlikely heroes (used loosely) try to make their way through the labyrinthine politics and other dangers of Eberron's most exciting and dangerous city - Sharn. Heavily character-driven and fairly open-ended campaign.

*Reader Comment:* "Watch a real RBDM at work." Gold Roger


----------



## Rolzup

*Title: * The Chronicle of Burne, and Some Others of Lesser Importance  
*Author:* Rolzup
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* CITY

*Started:* 3 March, 2006 
*Status: * Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Thrice weekly, for the nonce.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style: * Unreliable 1st person prose, with occasional explanatory or narrative interludes.

*Overview: * Today, centuries after the fall of the mighty Gate-Builder empire, the people of CITY face many troubles. Fierce gangs of lawyer/thieves, memory-eating demons, evil cake, the dreaded Yu-Tang Clan, and the terrible Church Without Doors...just to name a few.

Fortunately for civilization, the mighty alchemist Burne is here to save CITY!

Or burn it to the ground.

Oh, and there's some foreigners who follow him around, too. But they're not as important as Burne, nor as attractive.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				sandtiger said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Just wanted to say, keep writing. I am enjoying the (pompous) narrative. I found myself laughing out loud at work several times reading this. So, it's on your head if I get fired.


----------



## PhoenixAsh

*Adventure in the Open Skies: The Liralen Irregulars*

Title: Adventure in the Open Skies: The Liralen Irregulars
Author: PhoenixAsh
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: Eberron

Started: 12 December 2005
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Bi-monthly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose

Overview: The Adventures of a crew aboard the Dragonmarked House Lyrandar's airship, The _Liralen_.  Adventure that spans a continent, with intrigue and action in the air and on the ground.

Reader Comment: "You know, I haven't even gotten past the third post, yet, and already I'm enthralled. 

You have a great writing style and a sense of humor that you use incredibly effectively. Your painting of the characters in the first post introducing them is superb." - jeremy dnd

Special: Micah and Tmaas, our two DMs makes excellent maps using Dunjinni mapping software that she will often post to the storyhour itself.  However, you can see their past collections as well as the latest maps that are troubling the PCs in this storyhourat the Dunjinni site message boards.  Just check for posts under their user names.


----------



## Chimera

*Title:* Chimera's Story Hour
*Author:* Chimera
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy (D&D).
*System:* D&D V3.5.
*Setting:* Homebrew.

*Started:* May 20th, 2006.
*Status:* Just Started
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Twice Monthy.

*Available for Download?* No.
*Style:* As written for the Players, plus additional narrative.

*Overview:* The Wild Lands were originally a neutral zone between the Elorhim (Psionic, spacefaring) and the Calaseans (powerful natural magic-users who control the world and enslave all other races).  Now it is a protected region where the descendents of 'Free Humans' (previously escaped slaves) and those freed at the end of the big war 22 years ago try to build the first Free Human governments and Civilization.

*Reader Comment:* None!

*Other Comments:*  Roughly 80 page Player's Guide of Setting information, House Rules, Character Creation, Geographic Information, Economics and Religion Details provided to players before game start.

House Rules pertain mostly to Wizards and Magic (very few spell components, no spell books, etc), Economics (Silver based, different scaling for magic items) and some character aspects.


----------



## Piratecat

*Title:* Piratecat's storyhour reborn: from the beginning!
*Author:* Piratecat
*Number of Threads:* One active, three defunct and/or closed

*Type:* Fantasy (with story arcs of city/political and underdark/horror)
*System:* D&D 3e and 3.5e
*Setting:* Home campaign world of Spira, along with Planescape

*Started:* 9 May 2006 (original story hour began in 2000; this thread has new material but will repost edited and rewritten entries from the original threads.)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium (1200-2000 words.)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Currently weekly.

*Available for Download?* Not currently 
*Style:* 3rd person narrative, with first person insights and occasional game insights.

*Overview:* In a slow-advancement long-running campaign (14 years and counting), this SH details an evolving adventuring group moving from mid- to epic-levels. It features darn clever players and some interesting twists on conventional adventure plotting. 

*Reader Comment:* "I kinda got lost on the original thread and stopped reading. This'll be MUCH better!" ~ Brogam

*Special:* The campaign web site can be found at www.piratecat.org. Some brilliant group plotting takes place in The Thread That Must Not Be Named.


----------



## ForceUser

*Title*: The Cask of Winter
*Author*: ForceUser
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Epic Fantasy (style, not levels)
*System*: D&D 3.5e
*Setting*: Homebrew High Medieval European

*Started*: 6 September 2005
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: 2000 words
*Average Frequency of Installments*: twice per month

*Available for Download?* No
*Style*: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview*: A group of adventurers, at the behest of a secret society within the holy church, oppose vampires, witches, frost giants and more.  
*
Reader Comment*: "_In a day when it seems that everyone's turning toward plane-hopping technomagic bigger-badder-more types of styles, your campaign smacks of an original, primeval core of D&D goodness with just enough mystery to keep players coming back time and again. Very, very well done._." --Destan

*Special*: Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Canaan

*Title:* Tirlanolir's and D'nemy's Tales of Turgos 

*Author:* Canaan (who is formerly Tirlanolir) and D'nemy

*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type: * Fantasy

*System:* D&D 3.5e

*Setting:* brew

*Started:* like January 2006.

*Status:* Ongoing

*Average Installment Length:* Medium/Long

*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download?* No

*Style:* 1st person journal style, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* Ohhhh, it's a grand tale about childhood friends who grew up in Goldfire Glen told from the perspective of an outsider to Goldfire Glen who met them when they began their adventures.  The world is monotheistic for the most part.  Though there is the concept of The Green and the anti-god, The Adversary.  The PCs uncover a plot against the national religion, Canaanism, which involves a group trying to resurrect a dead Archmage, so they think.  Meanwhile, the government is pushing to annex parts of the Wildlands where most of the worshippers of The Green reside.  The followers of The Green fear persecution and the destruction of their lands.  Meanwhile, the Curia, the organization that runs the Church of Canaan, is pushing the government to invade The Wildlands to get to a place called Rappan'Athuk, where the supposed physical manifestation of a great evil resides.  The PCs, are of course, caught in the middle of all of it.


*Reader Comment:* Mostly erased after the "Big Crash," sorry.


----------



## Sagiro

*Title*: Sagiro's Story Hour Returns
*Author*: Sagiro
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 2nd Ed, then 3.0, then 3.5e.  It's been going on a while.  
*Setting*: Homebrew

*Started*: 21 Jan 2002 (Campaign started in 1995; you can read the whole thing in the download linked below.)
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium (c.2500 words)
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Varies wildly with my free time; about 1/week when I'm on top of things.  More typically, 1 per 2 weeks.

*Available for Download?* Yes
*Style*: 3rd person present tense
*Overview*: An epic many-layered adventure pitting the PC's against a variety of foes.  It's been one continuous campaign for over 10 years of real time, during which the PC's have gone from 1st level to 17th.

*Reader Comment:* _"And what a journey it’s been for all of us breathless readers to bring us to this point.  I can’t wait to see what happens next!  Congrats to Sagiro and the whole crew on a fine job so far." _ - Swack-Iron


----------



## Eeralai

Title:  Gwendolynn von Holden's Diary 

Author:  Eeralai

Number of threads: 1

Type:  Fantasy

System:  3.0

Setting:  Homebrew from the imagination of Bardstephenfox

Started:  Sept. 2005  ( Campaign ended several years ago)

Status:  Still writing

Average length of post:  Short with the occasional medium and coming up a few long

Frequency:  Spontaneous and unpredictable 

Available for download:  No

Perspective:  First person journal style

Overview:  This is a story of the heroes known as Greerson's Glory told from the perspective of their youngest member, Gwendolynn.  They are currently trying to rid the forest of the Yuan-ti.  In the bigger view, they will try to save the world with the help of another group not yet discussed in the story.  They are often inept and unlucky, but they battle forth with great tenacity.

Reader Quotation:  There are several fun ones from Steeveroo, but you have to read the story hour for them to make sense, so here is one from Sandtiger:  Just wanted to say, I have been reading this story hour and enjoying it. I guess I'm a sucker for
instrospection. 


Author's note:  A huge chunk was lost when enworld was down.  I am hoping that they might find it eventually, but in the mean time I put a little song in there to recap what had happened.  Please look forward to the next update.


----------



## Aneul

*Title:* Amidst the Ruins
*Author:* Aneul (Player of Nwm and Imir)
*Number of Threads:* One formal, but theres another one which I created accidentaly after the crash- please pay it no attention.

*Type:* D&D, fantasy/mild horror
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* October 22, 2005 in America
*Status:* Discontinued (but you never know, I might start it up again at some point)
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Frequency of Installment:* Sporadic 

*Available for Download:* No
*Style:* 3d Person narrative

*Overview:* Follows the expirience of a party of adventurers in a post apocalyptic world where humans struggle to survive amidst the ruins of their once great empire, plauged by undead and fouler things of origins unknown. High points include: Paladins, shamanistic plains dwelling elves, desperate human refugees, hordes of undead monstrocities, and hints of a nameless evil bent on the destruction of sentient life!

*Reader Quotation:* Promising start. You've got yourself a new reader with me. Bring on the next post! - Spider _ Jerusalem


----------



## Mark

*Title:* Red Hand of Doom
*Author:* Mark

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e

*Started:* March 2006
*Status:* Ongoing


----------



## A'vandira Silvermane

Title: Orc Trouble in The Great Forest
Author: A'vandira Silvermane (Player of Ke'lana Amyn'dur Redraluin)
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e (with spells Darkness & Dimension Door as per 3.0 rules) (houserule)
Setting: Homebrew (with elements of Greyhawk & Forgotten Realms)

Started: April 24, 2006
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium/Long
Average Frequency of Installments: Bi-weekly (generally two days after the session)

Available for Download? Not yet
Style: 1st person narrative prose (diary entries).

Overview: a group of young but talented adventurers find themselves in the adventure of their lives as their home forest is invaded by orcs

Reader Comment: 

Special: Links to web sites, Rogues Gallery threads, other such stuff (if needed).


----------



## Elodan

Title:  Age of Worms - A Realms based D&D/AE campaign
Author: Elodan

Type: Fantasy
System: Arcana Evolved\D&D 3.5E

Started: December 2005
Status: Ongoing


----------



## Angcuru

*A New Power*

Title: A New Power
Author: Angcuru
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Star Wars
System: Star Wars d20
Setting: Star Wars Alternative Universe

Started: 06 April 2005
Status: Game sputtered out, story goes on through GM's writings.
Average Installment Length: Very Long
Average Frequency of Installments: Varies, but I try to keep it up.

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative.  Splits between eras in form of present Rebellion Era and flashback to Old Republic/Clone Wars.

Overview: Two Jedi prodigies become disillusioned with their Order near the end of the Clone Wars and desert.  Faking their deaths and travelling as refugees to avoid suspicions their transport experiences a horrible hyperdrive malfunction and crashes on an unknown planet.  Jump several decades into the future, and they have created their own Order of force users among the crash survivors on a planet rife with aggressive, hostile wildlife.  Within the space of a few hours two ships find their ways to this world and also crashland, with the Empire not far behind...

Reader Comment: 







			
				ledded said:
			
		

> Cool stuff so far, my man, very, very cool. I'll try to keep up and make all the unruly kids in the back row behave themselves.
> 
> Now on with the show.




Rogues Gallery 1


----------



## Ipissimus

Title: Maure Money http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2942138#post2942138
Author: Ipissimus
Number of Threads: 1

Type: DnD / Humour
System: Dungeons and Dragons 3.5
Setting: Grayhawk/Maure Castle

Started: 12 July 2006
Status: Game continuing, meet once every month
Average Installment Length: short -> medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Monthly

Available for Download? No
Style: Movie Script

Overview: Maure Money is the only slightly dramatized story of my monthly Maure Castle campaign. The humour all comes from what happened at the table, what people said, did and played out in character in game. Hired by the Archmage Manzorian to investigate the rumours that Maure Castle is once again inhabited, four intrepid adventurers descend into the depths to win their fortunes. Hilarity ensues.

Reader Comment: -


----------



## spacehulkster

Title: Order of M.A.C.E.
Author: Spacehulkster
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: Forgotten Realms - Moonsea & Dambrath regions
Started: June 2005 
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short/Medium.
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly to Monthly

Available for Download?  No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics/Journal/Whatever.

Overview: An Evil campaign.  A group of misfits band together to earn riches and glory.
Each PC has a major social flaw and each has thier own agenda.


----------



## Delemental

*Title:* Tales of the Legacy (originally started as "A Company of Vagabonds")
*Author:* Delemental
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy [High Magic]
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* 22 July 2004 
*Status:* Concluded on 21 December 2008
*Average Installment Length:* Long, despite my better intentions
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly...ish

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with footnotes to explain homebrew material.  Occasional entries of pure fiction not based on a game session.

*Overview:* A band of ordinary adventurers becomes embroiled in the rise of powers thought long lost, and now race to prevent a disaster that threatens all existence.  Magic, psionics, and the gods clash; who will emerge the victor?

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Psyke said:
			
		

> I love your DM's world... the cosmology in particular. The blending of the elemental planes, the dieties, and the outer planes are all brilliant. Any chance that there's more setting info in published form somewhere?
> 
> you really do write this exceptionally well, as well as Sepulchrave or Spyscribe. Several times I found myself just pausing to contemplate the latest story development, and what I'd do if I was a player. Very nicely done.


----------



## tmart

*Title*: Marshall Flowers' Sentimental Journey Through Post-Apocalyptica and Mutantville
*Author*: tmart
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: post-apocalyptic 
*System*: d20 Modern
*Setting*: homebrew, Gamma World-inspired

*Started*: 10 August 2006; campaign since June
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: 500-1000 words
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Near daily until I catch up to myself, then weekly.

*Available for Download?* No, the original file has to be censored for Eric's grandmother.
*Style*: 1st person narrative prose (Marshall Flowers' journal)

*Overview*: Some decades after nuclear armageddon, Marshall Flowers and friends explore the world outside their colony of survived survivalists. 

*Reader Comment*: No forum replies yet, but friends and fellow players responded so favourably that I decided to post the journal online.

*Special*: Marshall Flowers' current character sheet attached.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

*Story Hour Information:* 
*Title:* Bitterness Overcome
*Author:* Nonlethal Force
*Number of Threads:* 1 

*Game Information: *
*Type:* Fantasy (Fiction, not based on tabletop gameplay)
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, limited omniscient view.
*System:* D&D 3.5 Style, but focused on RP not the rules
*Setting:* Enigmatica (See link in sig regarding Homeworld Info)

*Story Hour Statistics: *
*Started:* May 2006 (Actually earlier, but on account of the crash it's reposted as May)
*Status:* Completed
*Total Length:* 176,343 words spread out over 90 posts.
*Average Installment Length:* 1,981 words.
*Available for Download?* No - although a compilation may appear eventually.


*Overview:* This story hour mainly revolves around a set of freedom fighters who continually put their own lives on the line for the freedom of others.  In so doing, they expore hard issues such as morality of: killing, amassing wealth while living among the poor, the problems of fame, and even the harsh realities of not being able to change the whole world.  This Story Hour is heavily based on RP, although combat occasionally comes fast and furious.

*Reader Comment:* From Piratecat: "You're a good writer ... I'm enjoying the story"


----------



## el-remmen

*Title:* "A Long Hard Rain" (the Story of Autumn of Fallon
*Author:* el-remmen
*Number of Threads:* 1

*System:* D&D 2E
*Setting:* Aquerra (homebrew)
*Started:* July 2006
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Available for Download?*  No.
*Style: * 3rd person narrative prose, with footnotes for campaign and meta-game info. Very grim n' gritty [adult themes].

*Overview:* This is a character background I wrote for a priestess character I played in an Aquerra campaign run by my friend Sean (who posts here as Rastfar) back in 2E days. It is the story of a little-loved and oft-abused woman who finds solace and meaning in her growing faith in the goddess of healing.
*Reader Comment:* ". . .the character detail is marvelous.  Autumn is a woman I would hope to meet someday, to sit and talk with, to learn what more she experienced. What better compliment I can give you I know not. Thanks for sharing this amazing character, no matter what she went on to accomplish." - Richard Rawen


----------



## ledded

Title: We were like gods once… 
Author: Ledded
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Modern/Pulp Supers
System: d20 Modern, Blood and Vigilance, and other stuff.
Setting: World War II era Europe

Started: 05 February 2004
Status: Mostly done, on haitus, but hoping to post more sometime soon.
Average Installment Length: Verbose
Average Frequency of Installments: It's been a while

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose mostly, some 1st person, attempting to follow a comic-book/panel style.

Overview:  Ordinary soldiers become Meta-human "unlikely heroes" and use their new-found powers to fight against the German war machine and it's ubermensch, out-gunned and outnumbered, mostly trying to survive more than prevail.

Reader Comment:  Naathez said:  "...ledded, sir....  this goes beyond brilliant, up into the realm of GRAND... -astonished, speechless, as he applauds silently-"

Special:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1390757   Thread showing off pics of miniatures we used in this game and others.


----------



## Old Drew Id

*Medallions d20 Modern*

*Title:* Medallions d20 Modern
*Author:* Old Drew Id
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Modern 
*System:* d20 Modern 
*Setting:* Birmingham, Alabama (Homebrew)

*Started:* June 17 2003
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium (c.1800 words)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Varies wildly. 

*Available for Download?* I think the first episode is...
*Style:* 3rd person semi-omniscient
*Overview:* A dark & deadly action-thriller-horror-mystery: somewhere between X-Files, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and Kolchak the Night Stalker; with bits of Friday the 13th (the series), Dusk 'til Dawn, The Matrix, Big Trouble in Little China, and Men in Black thrown in. Or another way to say it is: like an X-Files episode written by Stephen King and directed by John Woo. 

*Reader Comment:* 
	"You guys are an inspiration. That's it, no more no less. Pure unadulterated inspiration." - Fenzer
	"Niiiiiiice." - jonrog1
	"...how a magic system should work in a modern game." - Caliber


----------



## PieAndDragon

Title: Bastion of the Justicars
Author: detomo
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D
Setting: Jegev (D&D Homebrew by Core Rules)

Started: 8th Oct 2006
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short
Average Frequency of Installments: Several times a week

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person, different character each installment
Overview: The PCs are hunted by a group of extra-planar judges. They search for the power to overcome those they flee.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

*The Acrimonious Adventurer Association*

*Title: * The Acrimonious Adventurer Association 
*Author:* Hairy Minotaur
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Humour
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Wilderlands + some homebrew

*Started:* 10 October 2006
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly+

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* Political/religious intrigue mixed with a heavy dose of sarcasm and a dislike of other party members

*Reader Comment:*



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> So far this is a very fun story hour!  Thanks!


----------



## Ashy

*Title:* The Misfits: Ashy's Story Hour
*Author:* Ashy
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5/House-ruled!
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* 28 April May 2005
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* As Often As Possible   

*Available for Download?* Not at this time
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose
*Overview:* Oddball Adventurers take on the world...   

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Ashrum the Black said:
			
		

> Wonderful! I can't wait to see how this plays out!
> 
> -Ashrum




*Special:* WOWWEEZOWWEE.COM


----------



## barsoomcore

*Barsoom Tales*

Title: *Barsoom Tales: Swashbuckling Fantasy Gone Very Wrong*
Author: *Barsoomcore*
Number of Threads: *1*

Type: *Swashbuckling Political Games and Earth-Shattering Horror. And Accountants.*
System: *D&D 3.5e With Extra Crispy Wings*
Setting: *Barsoom*

Started: *Jan 2003*
Status: *Complete!*

Available for Download In Five Parts:

*Canto First*
*Interlude One*
*Canto Second*
*Interlude Two*
*Canto Third*

Overview: *Our heroes struggle against machinating families, insane goddesses, hungry vampire girls and fearsome accountants in order to, uh, well, it's not entirely clear.*

Reader Comment:


			
				ledded said:
			
		

> Aw man, that sucks.


----------



## barsoomcore

*Wild Stewardess Action*

Title: *Wild Stewardess Action!*
Author: *barsoomcore*
Number of Threads: *1*

Type: *Kung-Fu Horror*
System: *D&D 3.5e With Deep-Fried Wuxia Action*
Setting: *Where Hot Chicks Kick Bad Guy Butt*

Started: *November 2003*
Status: *Complete* (we think)

Available for Download In Four Parts
*Part One: Jing Zhou and the Jasmine Witch*
*Part Two: Racing The Snake*
*Part Three: Wedding Bells*
*Part Four: And Madness Followed*

Overview: *High-kicking, high-flying butt-whooping by four Kung Fu Angels who travel the land doing right by the little guy. They ride into town, they sort things out, and they move on, leaving behind broken heads and broken hearts.*

Reader Comment:


			
				Len said:
			
		

> Man, being a stewardess is tougher than I thought.


----------



## barsoomcore

*Dead Man's Chest*

Title: *Dead Man's Chest: Spooky Pirate Fun*
Author: *barsoomcore*
Number of Threads: *1*

Type: *Cthulhu Pirate Adventure*
System: *d20 Modern + Skull & Bones + Call of Cthulhu*
Setting: *The Carribean, Of Course!*

Started: *April 2004*
Status: *Complete*

Overview: *Creepy High-seas adventure as our privateering heroes race to stop an ancient (but very sexy) evil from returning even more ancient evils to the world! And monkeys!*

Reader Comment:


			
				shilsen said:
			
		

> You have to tell us about the monkeys.


----------



## howandwhy99

*Title: The One True Game: According to Hoyle, and Others* 
*Authors:* JoeBlank, Howandwhy99, AllanyaKT, potentially more
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy.
*System:* OD&D (1974) The One True Game with Supplements, The Strategic Review, The Dragon, Chainmail, Overland Travel™, and Wooden Ships Iron Men™.
*Setting:* Homebrew of The Known World – The Wilderlands of Harn in the Grey Realms

*Started:* 27 June 2004
*Status:* Inactive
*Average Installment Length:* Short to Medium with occasional images.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Daily to Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st, 2nd, and 3rd person voices, but no narrator.  

*Overview:* Asked to protect the borderlands of Margrave County our heroes spiral deeper and deeper into the mysteries of the land and its people.  Goals and objectives change repeatedly as the characters achieve great successes, suffer colossal failures, and attempt to save themselves, others, and a few coins for their pockets.  Incredible depth and custom design.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> Fun story. I like how every PC is mysterious, with a hidden agenda.



*Special:*
The Rogues Gallery
Original Dungeons and Dragons Forum
One True Game Yahoo site

__________________


----------



## howandwhy99

*Title: Diaglo's Latest Debaucle – Rogue’s Run* 
*Authors:* Biorph and Diaglo
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* The Forgotten Realms

*Started:* 6 February 2004
*Status:* Complete
*Average Installment Length:* Short with some Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly with multiple posts

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st and 3rd person 

*Overview:* A group of thieves struggle through a puzzling and fantastical test to join the illustrious Calimport’s thieves guild.  Each 8th level character has at least half its class levels in Rogue.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Whoops - you misspelled "rogue."


----------



## Darklone

*Title:* When the dice gods smile on you
*Author:* Darklone
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.0 before converting to 3.5
*Setting:* Kalamar

*Status:* Completed - It's just one short story out of the campaign
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose with DM comment

*Overview:* Short story about crazy dice and how two players won a fight they had no chance to win. Possibly one of the best view/post ratio in the storyhour section   

*Reader Comment:* Nyaricus: That's an awesome story man    I completely dug it!


----------



## Nonlethal Force

*Story Hour Information:* 
*Title:* Into the Moral Darkness
*Author:* Nonlethal Force
*Number of Threads:* 1 

*Game Information: *
*Type:* Fantasy (Fiction, not based on tabletop gameplay)
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, limited omniscient view.
*System:* D&D 3.5 Style, but focused on RP not the rules
*Setting:* Enigmatica (See link in sig regarding Homeworld Info)

*Story Hour Statistics: *
*Started:* January 2007 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* 1,000 - 2,000 words.

*Overview:* This story hour mainly revolves around a set of freedom fighters who continually put their own lives on the line for the freedom of others.  In so doing, they expore hard issues such as morality of: killing, amassing wealth while living among the poor, the problems of fame, and even the harsh realities of not being able to change the whole world.  This Story Hour is heavily based on RP, although combat occasionally comes fast and furious.

This story is a sequel to Bitterness Overcome.

*Reader Comment:* From Mahtave: "Excellent start Nonlethal! Anxiously waiting for more!"


----------



## Lazybones

Title: Travels through the Wild West


Books I and II
Book III (the Isle of Dread)
Book IV
Books V-VIII

Author: Lazybones
Number of Threads: 4

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.0/3.5
Setting: Forgotten Realms

Started: 2001 (before the ENWorld update, copied over from the old boards)
Status: Completed
Average Installment Length: 1000-2500 words
Average Frequency of Installments: Not applicable

Available for Download? PDF Download at my Web site

Style: fiction, 3rd person narrative

Overview: Follow a group of five adventurers across Faerun, as they encounter sinister plots, dire creatures, famous and infamous characters, and ultimately even the gods themselves. The story is divided into eight books, and is over 468,000 words total. 

Reader Comment: 







			
				Reg Dword said:
			
		

> Thank you Lazybones for taking the time to tell your story on these boards. I looked forward every work day to seeing a new update. As prolific as you are on most work days I was not disappointed.
> 
> I can honestly say that you made me care about these characters and about what happened to them. In the end I think, that is what defines a good writer.



Special: Rogues Gallery


----------



## Lazybones

Title: The Shackled City
Author: Lazybones
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5
Setting: _Dungeon_ Magazine's Shackled City Adventure Path, set in the Forgotten Realms

Started: June 19, 2003 
Status: Completed
Average Installment Length: 1000-2500 words
Average Frequency of Installments: Not applicable

Available for Download? PDF Download at my Web site

Style: fiction, 3rd person narrative

Overview: Cauldron. A wondrous city built on the inside slopes of a dormant volcano. A place where you can meet interesting people, visit unique locales. Oh, and there's the insane cult of demon-worshippers that want to turn the entire thing into a Carcerian gate-town. Follow the adventures of an unusual group of heroes as they try to thwart the plans of some of the nastiest villains to ever grace the pages of _Dungeon_ magazine. The story is divided into twelve books, and is over 733,000 words total. 

Reader Comment: (see the above thread for 931 other reader comments!)







			
				wolff96 said:
			
		

> Well, I've been lurking for years now, enjoying the story and occasionally commenting. Lazybones, this has been a great read. I started back when Delem was still my favorite spellcaster and I've been with you ever since -- though usually quietly. Thanks for posting. Thanks for writing. And thanks for making such an excellent read.
> 
> Man, now I'm kinda bummed... no more storyhour!.



Special: Rogues Gallery


----------



## Lazybones

Title: The "Doomed Bastards" in the Dungeon of Graves
Author: Lazybones
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5
Setting: Necromancer Games's Rappan Athuk Reloaded (boxed set)

Started: August 25, 2006
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: 1000-2500 words
Average Frequency of Installments: Daily Updates Monday through Friday, with the "Friday cliffhanger" (patent pending)

Available for Download? once finished

Style: fiction, 3rd person narrative

Overview: A band of condemned prisoners is thrown into the deadliest dungeon in the world. Things get a bit... messy.

Reader Comment: 







			
				Richard Rawen said:
			
		

> *chuckles*
> You rat bastard you.
> *shakes head smiling*
> Please let us know when you get something published, I want your book in my collection.
> 
> 'till then, we'll enjoy your work fantastic & free!.



Special: Rogues Gallery


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

*Midwood*
*Author:* Name
*Number of Threads:* 2 (story thread, and discussion thread)

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5E
*Setting:* Praemal, the world of Ptolus

*Started:* December 8, 2006
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Approximately 1,000 words
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Daily, depending on workload, sometimes more often

*Available for Download?* Each chapter will eventually be available as a PDF when they're completed
*Style:* 3rd person

*Overview:* On the opposite end of the Tarsisian Empire from Ptolus sits the Barony of Midwood, nestled against the Hotash Mountains of the Prustan Peninsula. The tiny hamlet of Maidensbridge is famous as a birthplace of heroes, as Maidensbridge has grown up in the shadow of Green Mountain, home of the green dragon Gax. But now Gax has vanished, her kobold followers are becoming restless, and a new generation of heroes is coming of age in Maidensbridge.

*Reader Comment:* "I am absolutely loving your Storyhour Whizbang! I love it! This is the second storyhour thread I've subscribed to!"

*Note:* This is a revision and clean-up of an ongoing play by post game (on another board) that has been running since January 2006. The story hour is currently about 9 or 10 months behind, but catching up so eventually the pace of updates will slow down, but not for many more chapters.

Ptolus fans who are disappointed that this takes place thousands of miles away from the City by the Spire (most of the player characters had never heard of Ptolus the first time it's mentioned to them), never fear: The same themes are present in Midwood, although a lot of the more obvious elements trickle in slowly over time.

Freeport is also located in my version of Praemal in the Southern Sea south of Gharon. Redhurst is also a part of the setting, although it only teleports around the world, and not to any other planes.

Unlike most Story Hours, I'm trying to keep the Story Hour discussion-free. Comments, questions and supplemental material goes in the discussion thread.


----------



## Menexenus

*Menexenus's Age of Worms campaign journal*

*Title*: Menexenus's Age of Worms Campaign Journal (unless I come up with a better title)
*Author*: Menexenus
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5e (mostly, with a few house rules thrown in - but nothing major)
*Setting*: Greyhawk

*Started*: The campaign started on June 5, 2006.  The Story Hour was launched on January 26, 2007.
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Medium/Long
*Average Frequency of Installments*: bi-weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style*: 3rd person description of game session events.  This is not intended to be a story!  It is mostly just a resource and a record for the players in my campaign.  Most entries are just blow-by-blow descriptions of events.  Some rare entries will be told in short story format (3rd person, if written by DM - 1st person, if written by players).

*Overview*: A group of childhood friends from a corrupt, backwater mining town join forces for adventure.  Little do they know that they are destined to save the world from a horrific apocalypse!

*Reader Comments*: Unwelcome!  If you wish to make a comment or ask a question, please email menexenus at ATT dot net.  If you are a reader who is not in the game, please do not post directly to the thread.

*Special*: nothing yet.


----------



## sniffles

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=184738


*Title*: A Journey to the Sea (Greyhawk)
*Author*: sniffles
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5e 
*Setting*: Greyhawk

*Started*: The campaign began in 2002. The Story Hour was launched on January 8, 2007.
*Status*: Ongoing, but likely to terminate in the near future.
*Average Installment Length*: Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Daily (weekdays only) until caught up to the present.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style*: 1st person narrative in the form of in-character letters to a relative of one player-character. 

*Overview*: A group of random adventurers join forces to explore the world of Greyhawk. Their goal: to see the ocean. Along the way they discover an evil that is gradually invading the world and determine to eradicate it if they can.

*Reader Comments*: Welcomed and encouraged.

___________________________________________________________________________

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165343


*Title*: The Collected Journals of Artemis Heuw
*Author*: Devo
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5e 
*Setting*: Eberron

*Started*: The campaign began in December 2005. The Story Hour was re-launched on June 12, 2006, following the big database crash of 2006.
*Status*: Ongoing.
*Average Installment Length*: Long
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style*: This story hour includes in-character journals/letters from 3 player-characters. The primary entries are journal entries by the title character, supported by letters from two other characters. At present the story hour author is unable to access ENworld regularly, so I am taking responsibility for maintaining the story hour. 

*Overview*: Led by the brilliant artificer Artemis Heuw Cannith, a band of intrepid heroes sets out to uncover ancient treasures and even older evils in the lands of Khorvaire and beyond.

*Reader Comments*: Welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## Kafkonia

*Title:* unHack/Existentialism
*Author:* Kafkonia
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Humour
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew; inspirational module set in Garwee's Wurld.

*Started:* 02 Feb 2007
*Status:* On Maternity Leave
*Average Installment Length:* Short-Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* To Be Determined*

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Snarky 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* Adventurers from Verbobonc confront a once-defeated temple devoted to Eeeevil -- but not that one!

*Game is still in progress, but with a new mother in the group, I can't update when we don't play!   

Can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=187198


----------



## Ealli

*Title:* The New Adventures of Thundina Seong!

*Author:* Ealli
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5E
*Setting:* Castle Ravenloft in Eberron

*Started:* 3 February 2007
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Started medium, now long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly.

*Available for Download?* Not at this time.
*Style:* Third person with references to the underlying game.

*Overview:* Thundina Seong has joined a band of Lightbringers to travel to the village of Barovia to find a missing artifact and a previous missing party.  And to acquire fortune, fame, and glory.  She quickly learns that Barovia is more than a mere barony; it is the land of Ravenloft, ruled by the gentleman vampire Baron Strahd.  Thundina will find that adventure can be more horrifying than she had ever imagined.

Special: Rogue’s Gallery


----------



## Skyscraper

*Sky's story: The Lost Souls*

*Title:* The Lost Souls http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3329557#post3329557
*Author:* Skyscraper
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew: Perin

*Started:* January 2005
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Infrequent (whenever I feel like there's something fun to tell)

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* narration

*Overview:* Adventurers are caught between competing groups that want the same thing. Skipping over some game sessions, this story thread throws you right into the meat grinder sessions with the rest of 'em!


----------



## Eccles

*Title:* The Age of Worms - Morrus' Campaign
*Author:* Eccles
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Greyhawk

*Started:* 20 April 2006 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* 4 or 5 pages of typed Word document
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly, usually on tuesdays

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st person. As long as I don't die, then it might have to go 3rd person!

*Overview:* The tales of a group of friends (and those who follow after them as they get brutally slaughtered in the quest for treasure), featuring worms, age, overgods, my character's complete inability to hit the broadside of a barn with a crossbow, copious quantities of combat, and the party necromancer's lifelong quest to make a specialised debuffer work. Oh, and find a non-evil undead summoing spell. All in all, the Age of Worms campaign, as DM'd by Morrus.

*Reader Comment:* Awsome! You really have a talent for turning session into story! <Kroh>
You're a complete and utter rat bastard! <Tamlyn>

*Special:* Rogues Gallery (presently out of date)


----------



## Ghostknight

Title: Rule of Darkness
Author: Ghostknight
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy/Horror/Humour/Modern/Sci-Fi (with subtypes, if you must).
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: Homebrew

Started: 21 February 2007
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Verbose 
Average Frequency of Installments: M, W, F
Style: 3rd person narrative
Overview: Survival in a world ruled by devils.
Reader Comments: 







			
				Blackdirge said:
			
		

> You have a knack for writing combat scenes, which can be very difficult. Good detail, with an eye on keeping the action moving.





			
				Mahtave said:
			
		

> I'm hooked. I can't wait for the next installment.



Special: Rogues Gallery


----------



## Sir Elton

Title: The Secret of Atlantis
Author: Sir Elton
Number of Threads: #1

Type: Anime Fantasy (T.V. Series: Interdimensional Travel)
System: BESM d20
Setting: Atlantis -- Modern Japan

Started: 17 Feb 2007
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short.

Average Frequency of Installments: After a session is over.

Available for Download? No (although I will have it available for Download soon).
Style: Journalistic.

Overview: The adventures of Japanese High School students in the Continent of Atlantis; and two Americans -- One of which is a little like Rodney McKay.

Reader Comment: Your comment can go here!!


----------



## el-remmen

*Title:* "Second Son of a Second Son"
*Author:* el-remmen
*Number of Threads:* 1

*System:* D&D 3.x
*Setting:* Aquerra (homebrew)
*Started:* February 2007
*Status:* On-going
*Average Installment Length:* Longish
*Average Frequency of Installments: * Right now: Every 6 to 8 days
*Available for Download?* Not yet.
*Style: * 3rd person narrative prose, with footnotes for game mechanics and meta-game info; also embedded links to wiki pages. Often grim n' gritty [adult themes].

*Overview:* A group of young Thrician nobles of low birth rank form an adventuring charter for their own glory, and that of their Houses, and for the good of the people.
*Reader Comment:*


			
				handforged said:
			
		

> I must say that I am so excited about this story.  The characters are becoming very real.  Yay!  I can't wait for more!



*Special:*
 For an index of updates to this story hour check out the Second Son of a Second Son - Story Hour page on the aquerra wiki.
 The Prayers of the Timotheus Smith - An overview of the campaign's events from the perspective of one character's frequent prayers to his patron goddess.
 The Journal of Bleys the Aubergine - Journal entries for the party's watch-mage.


----------



## karianna

*Karianna's Tales of a Mercenary Company - 'The Diplomats'*

Title: Karianna's Tales of a Mercenary Company - 'The Diplomats'
Author: Karianna
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: World of Athatar

Started: 15 March 2007
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly

Available for Download? Not yet
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics/Journal/Whatever.

Overview: The happenings of a group of scouts embedded in a Mercenary unit that specialises in sorting out problems for the Railon Empire.

Reader Comment: Go ahead, leave me one!

Special: Not yet


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Title:* Last Stand of the Dorinthians
*Author:* Deuce Traveler
*Number of Threads:* 4, 1 for each chapter.  Will ultimately be 5.
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew
*Started:* 23 March 2007 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly, until caught up with current posts.
*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose from the DM, with actions posted by players and placed into past tense.

*Overview:* Dorinthia has fallen to the Imperials.  There is no kingdom to save.  However, a small band of refugees must cut out a new home for themselves while surrounded by suspicious neighbors.  A band of heroes step forth to herald a new beginning for the homeless people.

*Reader Comment:* N/A

*Special:* See links in my signature below.


----------



## Pell-Mell

*Title:* He's a Chain-Smoking Detective. He's a Robot on the Lam. Together, They Fight Crime!
*Subtitle:* The Case Files of Chance and Nine
*Author:* Pell-Mell
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Modern/Sci-Fi
*System:* D&D 3.5e with Modern D20 elements
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* November 2006
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Biweekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview:* The case files of a small private investigation firm run by Dirk Chance, a human from the wrong side of the tracks, and Case Nine, a robot on the run from a vile corporation. Join the duo as they fight for justice in a world filled with cars, guns, magic, super-science, and other weirdness!

*Reader Comment:* "Awesome title, excellent writing and a very evocative world you've got here." - Destil


----------



## Ant

*The Mysterious Tower*

*Title:* The Mysterious Tower
*Author:* Stephen (with help from Ant)
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy.
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Greyhawk

*Started:* Nov 2006
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Daily or Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Somewhat 3rd person narrative prose, often breaking the forth wall, with winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* A small band of unlikely companions takes on Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classics The Mysterious Tower


----------



## Ealli

*Title:* Child of Chaos -- The Continuing Adventure of Thundina Planeswalker
*Author:*  Ealli
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* Eberron + Sigil

*Started:* May 25, 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Length:* Medium to long
*Frequency:* Weekly

*Style:* Third person, with references to the underlying game play

*Overview:*  Thundina Seong, first seen in The New Adventures of Thundina Seong! is back for another adventure.  She has broken her contacts with the Lightbringers to sign on for a scouting mission to deal with a problem of drow.  The mission takes her party through a transplane portal to the great city of Sigil.  Now standing between Thundina and home is the demon queen Lolth.  And to acquire fortune, fame, and glory.


----------



## aboyd

*Title:* Better Off Unknown
*Author:* aboyd
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Greyhawk

*Started:* 9 Jun 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* 2x/month

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* Fantasy adventure material, some piracy, some overland battles.  The protagonists aren't the nicest do-gooders in the world, so quests that assume they _care_ about people make for fun misadventures.  May answer the question, what happens when the famous lighthouse in the Freeport trilogy is *not defeated?*


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Title:* The Adventures of the Knights of the Silver Quill and The Adventures of the Knights of Spellforge Keep
*Author:* Dr Midnight
*Number of Threads:* 9

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D
*Setting:* Greyhawk (loosely based)

*Started:* 2001 sometime
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* between 1,000 and 2,000 words, averaging three installments per session. The final session is over 17,454 words long.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* -
*Available for Download?* The story's available to buy as a novel and to download for free  from here: http://www.lulu.com/content/586907 and http://www.lulu.com/content/588165
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, owing a great deal to Alan Moore, George R. R. Martin and Joss Whedon.

*Overview:* Vol 1: In Greyhawk, an age of peace is drawing to a close. Beasts, madmen, and demons conspire to enslave nations and end free will. The realm’s hopes lie in a the hands of a group of adventurers. The deeds they accomplish and the secrets they uncover will forever change their entire world... and not always for the best.

Vol 2: The Knights of the Silver Quill have saved the realm of Greyhawk. It's a time of peace and plenty until a fortune teller sends the Knights on a quest that ends very, very badly. Only with time and a new generation can the new Knights rise and pick up where the others left off, and just in time... a war among Titans on Oerth is brewing.

*Reader Comment:*


			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> Awsome ending Doc. Truly one of the best story hours on this board, probably in the top 3 IMO, and it was my favorite. You really grew as a writer as you went on. What a great job of blending the absurdities of D&D into a tale with excellent character and story development.



*Special:* Threads I-III on the old ENboards are lost to the mists of time. To read those parts of the story see the download links, above.
Thread IV (on ENboards with reader commentary) can be read here.
Thread V (on ENboards with reader commentary) can be read here.  
Thread VI (on ENboards with reader commentary) can be read here.  
Thread VII (on ENboards with reader commentary) can be read here.  
Thread VIII (on ENboards with reader commentary) can be read here.  
Thread IX (on ENboards with reader commentary) can be read here.


----------



## Knightfall

*Title:* World of Kulan Story Hour
*Author:* Knightfall1972
*Number of Threads:* 2

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* 2nd Edition D&D (main thread); secondary thread is not based on a game, but is based on the same characters.
*Setting:* World of Kulan (homebrewed)

*Started:* 29 July 2002
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Varies, most often short to medium.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Quarterly (or longer); use to be more often.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Narrative prose, based on campaign journal. Story is highly interpretive, and doesn't always conform to what actually occured in the game, as the campaign journal had limited details.

*Overview:* This thread details my 2e campaign in my homebrew campaign setting, World of Kulan. This story hour started out mainly from one character's point of view, but the story hour is beginning to evolve more into a full-blown narrative.

"Wizards, rangers, bards, and rogues. Elves, dwarves, halflings, and ogres. Wilderness adventures across the continent of Harqual and beyond. Friends and family in a fantasy world, trying to survive and deal with the machinations of Evil, both known & unknown. Revenge and the loss of loved ones."

*Reader Comment:* _"I've only just begun to read this one, but I like it so far! I'll try to comment again once I'm more caught up in the story..."_ - the Jester

*Special:* The World of Kulan Thread

Secondary thread... Kulan: Many Beginnings, One Fate


----------



## HellHound

*Title:* The BlackHammer "Millennial" CyberPunk Campaign
*Author:* M Jason Parent / HellHound / El Fvcktardo
*Number of Threads:* 1 (and I can't imagine it ever being more)

*Type:* Sci-Fi (CyberPunk).
*System:* CyberPunk 2020 with house rules
*Setting:* CyberPunk 2020 / Heaven Over Mountain / Transhuman Space

*Started:* Jan 2007 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Monthly (roughly)

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Narrative from GM's perspective

*Overview:* Players in a classic CyberPunk 2020 setting watch it in fast forward as we advance the timeline almost one year per game session. Starting in the Fourth Corporate War we see the end of the war, the creation of new orbital megacorps and the end of others, the creation of the Space Elevator, and mankind's first diaspora into the solar system.

*Reader Comment:* None. No one likes it.

*Special:* 
The BlackHammer CyberPunk Project (my CyberPunk 2020 fansite) has many of the alternate rules we are using in this game.
The CyberWiki is a full Wiki dedicated to this game, including character sheets, timeline, NPCs, and so on.


----------



## barsoomcore

Title: *Barsoom Tales II: Romance, Revolution and BLOODY REVENGE!*
Author: *Barsoomcore*
Number of Threads: *1*

Type: *Swashbuckling Political Games and Earth-Shattering Horror. And Accountants.*
System: *D&D 3.5e With Extra Crispy Wings*
Setting: *Barsoom*

Started: *July 2007*
Status: *In Progress: to complete mid-2008. Updates every Wednesday.*

Overview: *Our heroes, now mired in the ever-shifting weave of lies and deceit that make up Barsoomian history, try to find their way amongst a morass of insanity, desperation, and blood-curdling obsessions. There's love, death, and terror a-plenty. A sequel to the original Barsoom Tales Story Hour (although this one stands on its own; no advance knowledge required).*

Reader Comment:


			
				shilsen said:
			
		

> If there ain't any stewardesses, there damn well better be some dinosaurs!


----------



## munchlord

*Title:* The vengeful shadow
*Author:* Munchlord
*Number of Threads:* 1#

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* 22 July 2007 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* whenever homework permits me

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* An elf who's been raised by his parents first, then the dark elves, escape from the dark elven society. With a burning desire to avenge his parents death on the whole Dark elven race, and a burning desire to save his parents souls from the devils they were given to, the hunt begins.


----------



## amethal

*Title:* War of the Burning Sky
*Author:* amethal
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e/Whatever
*Setting:* Eberron (Sarlonna, a long time ago)

*Started:* 19 July 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Slightly long
*Average Frequency of Installments:*Weekly (normally Wednesdays)

*Available for Download?* Not at the moment
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview:* The most unlikely adventuring party outside of a Shrek movie try and save the world during The War of the Burning Sky. Personally, my money is on Armageddon.

*Reader Comment:* "I am rather enjoying it" - RangerWickett


----------



## Yesminde

*Title:* Brave New World
*Author:* Yesminde
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Forgotten Realms

*Started:* 24 August 2007

*Status:*Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose (7-12 pages usually)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Style:* Third person prose.

*Overview:* This is the log of my Psionics game, as re-written by the GM.  The storyline also includes some RP story material written either by me or the other players.


----------



## Thorgrim Sekkrhrafn

*Revanche*

Title: Revanche
Author: Thorgrim Sekkrhrafn
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: World of Maas Campaign Setting-Tzo'lad'zyu Imperium (homebrew)

Started: 25 August 2007
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium-Verbose.
Average Frequency of Installments: Varies but at least bi-weekly.

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, written in a style that combines elements of high midieval european fantasy, pulp noir, the Eddas and the divya-katha Vedas in Hinduism

Overview: This is a story about revenge, corruption and resurrection.  An ages-long feud between two empires threatens to erupt into full-blown warfare when the long-lost artefact-blade _Bashashankhi_--The Tongue of Madness--is alleged to've reappeared generations after its last malefic appearance.  Formed from the shards of a mad demigod's soul and drenched in the blood of untold thousands, the weapon's very presence destabilises the empires, driving one to undertake a desperate, rear-guard action to prevent all-out, nigh-global war.

The Company of Ravens is hired by the shadowy Cham Savhatim to retrieve the _Bashashankhi_--or, preferrably, destroy it.  What unfolds next is an epic struggle which begins as a "simple" snatch-and-grab operation and may yet end in the bodily resurrection of the infernal beast that once scoured nearly an entire continent clean of all life:  Khoofhajirmine the Mad, scion of Khofek, god of death, bloodlust and genocidal warfare.


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Title:* DR*DR MIDNIGHT'S EXPEDITION TO CASTLE RAVENLOFT*
*Author:* Dr Midnight
*Number of Threads:* 1 thus far

*Type:* Fantasy/Gothic Horror
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Ravenloft, set in the world of Imdria (homebrew)

*Started:* July 1st 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* 1,200 words per update, 3 or 4 updates per game session
*Average Frequency of Installments:* weekly (at worst)
*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person fantasy with a strong flavor of that Ravenlofty goodness... gothic creepiness, mist, iron-wrought gates, all that. Minimal dungeons, more emphasis on overland adventure, roleplaying and political intrigue.

*Overview:* Two adventuring groups are called from overseas to the troubled realm of Barovia. The groups join by necessity as zombies, werewolves and worse beat down their door. All the while, the enigmatic and grandfatherly count Strahd Von Zarovich pulls the strings from his castle on the hill. He says he will grant an inheritance to Arianna of the Lightbringers, whom he claims is his descendant, if she will just complete a few menial tasks for him...

From the acclaimed and very handsome Dr Midnight, author of THE ADVENTURES OF THE KNIGHTS OF THE SILVER QUILL and THE ADVENTURES OF THE KNIGHTS OF SPELLFORGE KEEP.

*Reader Comment:*"This story is fantastic, and you bring it to life. There are few that I follow that keep my interest this is definitely one of them." -RichShea52, former lurker

*Special:* Dr Midnight's EXPEDITION TO CASTLE RAVENLOFT on Myspace


----------



## Anthelios

Title: Whispers from After 
Author: Anthelios
Number of Threads: # (NOTE: That's "Threads", not "Posts"!)

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e (But Fiction)
Setting: Homebrew

Started: 14 September 2007
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short chapter
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose

Overview: A journey of self discovery by a half-elf with an unusual past. Who's "half" might be more than even he knows. Based on a short story I wrote a very long time ago.

Reader Comment: None so far.

Special: Nothing yet.


----------



## EternalNewbie

Title: Al-Qarin: Into the Desert
Author: EternalNewbie
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5
Setting: Galeman's Homebrew

Started: Late 2003
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Long (5000+ words)
Average Frequency: Twice a month (hopefully)

Available for Download: No
Style:  Lacking

Overview: Join Khalid the cowardly conjurer as he bumbles from one catastrophe to another!  Watch, as he and his companions flee from danger at every opportunity!  You'll _laugh_ in derision at the party's poor tactics!  You'll _cry_ with frustration as they ignore the obvious hints of their inevitable doom!  Satisfaction guaranteed or your money back!
[size=-2]Note: Any money sent to author will not be refunded.[/size]

Reader Comment:  This is one of the best story hours I've read on this site. The setting is fun and different, the players and characters seem quirky and fun and the writing is quite excellent. Well done.

Special:  Al-Qarin Rogues Gallery


----------



## Arcturion

*Title:* Song of Shattered Blades
*Author:* Arcturion
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Paylen (Homebrew)

*Started:* 1997 as an AD&D campaign
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long (-winded)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Biweekly at best, monthly at worst

*Available for Download?* Not at the moment
*Style:* 3rd person

*Overview:* Dark elf babes, furry vikings, undead snakes on a plane -- I mean -- ship, homicidal women with mercury for blood, an inept band of mercenaries, all set in a city overrun by dragon-riding Roman-wannabes and written with more pretentious prose than you can shake a stick at. Worst story hour EVAR!

*Reader Comment:* *crickets*


----------



## sniffles

*The Viridian Legacy*

*Title*: The Viridian Legacy
*Author*: sniffles
*Number of Threads: * One

*Type*: Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting*: Wilderlands

*Started*: June 2005
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Verbose 
*Average Frequency of Installments:* variable

*Available for Download? * No
*Style*: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview*: Kobolds and krakens and hellcats, oh my! And just what are these two lawful-good elves doing hanging around with a couple of rogues, anyway?


----------



## Yesminde

*Title:* Cold Blood
*Author:* Yesminde
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* Planescape

*Started:* October 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose (8+ pages)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download:* No
*Style:* Third person prose
*Overview:*  This is a game writeup of a game focusing on the Blood War.  I'm playing both Sheen and Haden and doing the writeups because I have more free time than our DM does.


----------



## Queen_of_Spades

Title: Midnight Hours
Author: Queen of Spades
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Dark Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e with OGL content and a few homebrewed twists
Setting: Midnight
Started: Campaing: March/2007
Started: Story hour: November/2007
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Still not sure. check back later
Average Frequency of Installments: Once a week
Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose
Overview: A Group of rebels try to destroy the evil that scourges their land and give another chance for the good guys once more.


----------



## Goonalan

Title: The Lost Boys in The Sunless Citadel
Author: Goonalan
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy/Humour.
System: D&D & Homebrew
Setting: The table in the conservatory.

Started: April 2007
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: 1000-1500 words.
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with the odd intrusive DM
Overview: The scene is set, four newbies to the game of Dungeons & Dragons, children of friends, they are from left to right; Jake (10 years old), James (also 10), Alec (12) and Pat (9)- you know there’s going to be trouble.

And thus it begins the first session of D&D in their lives, yes they’d seen stuff on the TV, yes they’d played some sappy on-line game where they had to collect crystals and what-have-you, yes they’d heard about D&D and that it was for geeks… curse them, what do they know, I’ll show them, I’ll make mincemeat out of them, I’ll… oh hang on, getting carried away… to the Sunless Citadel with them.

Reader Comment: 
This is some of the funniest D&D stuff I've ever read!!!

Please keep it coming, I'm rolling on the floor every few sentences. ;-)


----------



## Goonalan

Title: The Goodman Gang
Author: Goonalan
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy with a little Humour & Intrigue.
System: D&D & Homebrew
Setting: Homebrew- Maps in post.

Started: July 2006
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: 1000-1500 words.
Average Frequency of Installments: Approx 2/Week

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose.
Overview: Playing Goodman Games Modules only this is my main game, the players here are much more mature, at least in years and experience. Therefore the language and topics in places may, or may not, get a little fruity. I have, however, at all times, done my best to make sure it is suitable for almost every ear.

So far the Goodman Gang have fought their way through-

Dungeon Crawl Classics #0 Legends are Made, not Born.
Dungeon Crawl Classics #2 The Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho.
Dungeon Crawl Classics #11 The Dragonfiend Pact
Dungeon Crawl Classics #14 Dungeon Interludes Chapter 1: The Eye of the Night
Dungeon Crawl Classics #29 Scenario 2 Old Feodol’s Basement
Dungeon Crawl Classics #24 Legend of the Ripper*
Dungeon Crawl Classics #3 The Mysterious Tower
Dungeon Crawl Classics #29 Scenario 4 The Golden Auroch
Dungeon Crawl Classics #14 Dungeon Interludes Part 2: The Defiled Sanctuary
Dungeon Crawl Classics #29 Scenario 1 Tower of the Black Pearl
Dungeon Crawl Classics #28 Into the Wilds
Dungeon Crawl Classics #17 Legacy of the Dragon Kings
Dungeon Crawl Classics #26 The Scaly God

*Although the story posted so far is only up to here.

Reader Comment: 
Nicely done, enjoying the feel of it. The character development post was appreciated, looks like you have a flare for writing, and not just one style.

Thanks for taking the time to share it all with us.


----------



## the Jester

*Title:* Tales of Cydra
*Author:* the Jester
*Number of Threads:* 10 (see links below)

*Type:* D&D, running from 2nd edition to 3.5 and (eventually) beyond!
*System:* D&D, various editions, with occasional crossovers
*Setting:* Homebrew: Cydra. Cydra is a water world that takes place on the inside surface of a gargantuan air bubble some 780,000 miles in diameter.  

*Started:* 25 July 2002 (first thread)
*Status:* Ongoing. Several threads are completed, but the story goes on.
*Average Installment Length:* Medium (approx. 1500 words).
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly in each thread; often more frequent, occasionally less frequent.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics. There is a good amount of humor mixed with serious fantasy, horror, etc.
*Overview:* Much of the campaign world's focus is Law vs. Chaos, instead of the more typical Good vs. Evil. The various threads trace the evolution of the campaign since its inception (about 1994?), including many of the tales of both heroes and villains.

*Reader Comment:* "This is one of the better storyhours I've read. You have a very natural flow in your writing, it's easy and enjoyable to read and it also has a relatively original and entertaining flavour. I've never come across the concept of extradimentional colons and orca penis rings before." - Serpenteye

*Special:* The Cydra Yahoo group
The Cydra wikipedia 

LINKS TO THE THREADS, IN ROUGH CHRONOLOGICAL ORDER WITHIN THE CAMPAIGN'S TIMELINE:

Cydra: the Early Years
Delilah's Story
The Jester's Old Story Hour*
The Politics of Tirchond
Of Sound Mind the Halfling Way
Three Kingdoms and Empire
The Year 271 Campaign

*The Epic Cycle* 
(These threads are the only ones that are directly sequential.)
Agents of Chaos*
To War Against Felenga*
Great Conflicts*

*Completed thread. Please note that most of the threads that are not technically complete are not being updated actively; the ones in my sig are the active ones. Also, please note that a new thread will be starting in the epic cycle before too long.


----------



## Traycor

*Title:* Title
*Author:* Traycor
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy - Short Story
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* A Dark and Stormy Knight - module

*Started:* 15 December 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview:* This is a short story adaptation of the module "A Dark and Stormy Knight" by Owen C.K. STephens

*Reader Comment:*


----------



## Nathan P. Mahney

*Title:* Tales of the Darkened Land
*Author:* Nathan P. Mahney
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.0/3.5 hybrid
*Setting:* The Darkened Land (a homebrew)

*Started:* 21 December 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Monthly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Narrated by a storyteller

*Overview:* In a world where the forces of evil have won and the land is in eternal night, a group of adventurers try their best to beat back the darkness.


----------



## Cerulean_Wings

*Title:* Unforgiving Lands
*Author:* Cerulean Wings
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* The North

*Started:* 28 December 2007 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Bi-Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* The Eight Noble Houses have always been the main driving force in the world, and things went well until two Houses began to fight amongst each other. If they start a war, it could mean the beginning of a dark and bloody age...

*Reader Comment:* few, but very encouraging


----------



## Abciximab

*Title:* Barrow of the Forgotten Story Hour
*Author:* Abciximab
*Number of Threads:* # 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* 01 January 2008 
*Status:* Complete. 14 August 2008
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Bi-weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview:* Story of our thursday night adventures through the Barrow of the Forgotten King trilogy.


----------



## arnon

*Title*: Meleyn's Journal 
*Author*: Arnon
*Number of Threads:* # 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5e
*Setting*: Ptolus

*Started*: 04 January 2008
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st person, IC

*Overview:* A Ptolus campaign as told by Melelyn Lothven, Bard.

*Special: * Campaign Wiki


----------



## Nebulous

*The Complete Masks of Nyarlathotep d20*

Title: The Complete Masks of Nyarlathotep d20
Author: Nebulous
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Horror
System: d20 / Modern 
Setting: Earth 1925

Started: 10/05/05
Status: Ongoing (but nearly completed)
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Bi-monthly.  Sometimes weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with extensive asides to the underlying mechanics

Overview: Story version of Chaosium's famous campaign, adapted to d20

Reader Comment:  Always welcome!


----------



## Nebulous

*Project Pi -- Modern d20 Cthulhu*

Title: PROJECT PI
Author: Nebulous
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Horror
System: d20 Cthulhu + extras
Setting: Earth 2001

Started: August 2006
Status: Completed
Average Installment Length: Short

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

Overview: Courtesy from Worlds of Cthulhu Issue #1


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Manifest Destiny*

*Title:* Manifest Destiny
*Author:* Tim "Warlord Ralts" Willard
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Horror/Exploration.
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* The New World

*Started:* 6 Jan 2009 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Varies
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview:* Four companions, throw together by fate and lottery numbers, discovering that the New World may not be so new, and the things are not always what they seem.

*Reader Comment:* None yet

*Special:* None Yet


----------



## Leopold

*Title*: Pirates! Tales of the Burning <censored> 
Author: Leopold
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Adult themed pirate low magic fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: Home Brew

Started:  14/2/2008
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Bi-Monthly

Available for Download? No
Style: Journal format with blend of 3rd/1st person prose coming from 2 different perspectives.

Overview: Tales of Mocker, an insane spirit shaman ,and his Monk/Were-bear guardian Uquilli as they roam the open waters aboard the pirate vessel Flaming <censored>

Special: None requested yet


----------



## MightyBob

*Title:* Fate and Glory on the High Seas... 
*Author*: MightyBob
*Number of Threads:* 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: Custom, but standard D&D fair

Started: 03/07/2008
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative

Overview: A motly group that's currently trapped running errands for a silver dragon vampire.  Meanwhile, the summer has lasted about 3 months too long and the stars are all out of wack, which is an issue when sailing.  Of course, that's got nothing to do with us... no sir...


----------



## Trench

Ptolus- The Tenth Precinct
*Author:* Trench
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Police Procedural/Noir
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* Ptolus

*Started:* March, 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* About 1000 words each, although it may vary
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Bi-Weekly.

*Available for Download:* No
*Style:* Third person prose, with asides about mechanics and behind the scenes motivations and plots.
*Overview:*  This is a police procedural campaign set in the Monte Cook setting of Ptolus. It  features a special task force dedicated to investigating those mysteries that the regular City Watch simply doesn't have time for. There's corruption, murder, mad plots, and shadowy villains who still haven't been revealed to the PC's.

The campaign has been a PbP game for almost a year now, hence it's very dialouge driven but with more than enough action to satisfy most.


----------



## Lothred

Title: Dark Heresy - Agents of the Inquisition
Author: Anthony Allison
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Sci-Fi
System: Warhammer 40,000 Dark Heresy
Setting: Warhammer 40,000; Planet Scintilla

Started: 22 March 2008
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Long/Verbose 
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics/Journal/Whatever.

Overview: Our group's misadventures in the new Dark Heresy game system


----------



## Brimshack

Title: "Healing Moments" with Alyra Kyne
Author: Dan Wall AKA "Brimshack"
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: Experimental ETC-RPG (Crunch-Waffle)
Setting: Think Lord of the Rings in the Twilight Zone (much ad libbing going on)

Started: Initially in July of 2007, with 3 groups run prior to this. The segment narrated here began in March, 2008
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Varies
Average Frequency of Installments: Variable, but I am trying for at least 1 a week

Available for Download? No
Style: 1st person narrative

Overview: Soft Hearted Girl tries to make sense of a hard hearted world.


----------



## Iron Sky

*Title*: The Rise of Felskein
*Author*: Iron Sky
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5e
*Setting*: Homebrew

*Started*: Thread started 7 April 2008.  Campaign started early-mid 2007.
*Status*: Complete
*Average Installment Length*: Moderate
*Average Frequency of Installments*: None

*Available for Download*: No
*Style*: 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview*: The adventures of four companions on the continent of Felskein.  Roughly fits into three "chapters": 1) Prelude - fighting the Iron Tribe hobgoblins, with glimpses of greater, darker things happening in the larger world.  2) Journey - the group's thousand-mile journey to the Crystal Towers.  3) Quest - The party seeks artifacts to reactivate the defense network that an extinct race built to protect the whole of Felskein.

*Reader Comment*: "I'm enjoying it very much. Keep it up. " -Ed Gentry


----------



## talien

*Title:* The Beginning of the End
*Author:* Michael Tresca
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Modern
*System:* D20 Modern
*Setting:* Call of Cthulhu, Delta Green, GURPS Black Ops, Conspiracy X
*Started:* December 10, 2007
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Daily!

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* Delta Green, an secret agency dedicated to fighting paranormal threats to the world, has been absorbed into Majestic-12, which is in itself a secret division of the Counter-Intelligence Field Agency (CIFA).  The agents' mission: determine the full extent of the alien threat and stop a nation-wide cultist conspiracy. Will Jim-Bean ever control his psychic powers?  Will Guppy ever find out if he was really abducted by aliens?  All will be answered...if the world doesn't end first.



			
				Nebulous said:
			
		

> Blech. The end there made me SQUIRM.



*Special:* Blacknet Wiki


----------



## Brenda Arcane

*Title:* The Travel Journal of Eris by Starlight (Keep on the Shadowfell)
*Author:* Brenda Arcane
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 4e
*Setting:* Keep on the Shadowfell

*Started:* 23 June 2008 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly 
*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Journal
*Overview:* The story of a young Tiefling Warlock on her first adventure.


----------



## PwrMnky

*Death Puppets: a journal*

*Title:* Death Puppets: a journal
*Author:* pwrmnky
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Horror
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Ravenloft

*Started:* June, 2008
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Once a month
*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st person journal

*Overview:* Puppets take over a small town.

*Special:* This thread may contain spoilers for anyone running a Malingo campaign out of Ravenloft.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Title: Tallarn's Keep On The Shadowfell
Author: Tallarn
Number of threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 4e
Setting: Implied setting - just going with what's in the PHB, DMG and MM, together with other WotC published material.

Started: September 2008
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment length: Short
Average Frequency of Installments: 1/week
Available to download: No
Style: 3rd person story

Overview: Running a group of gamers through each published module in the H, P and E series, hopefully taking characters from 1st to 30th level. We play every other week, but I've got a backlog of stuff to catch up with so I hope to be able to muster a post at least every week.
Special: Spoilers for Keep on the Shadowfell, Thunderspire Labyrinth, etc.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Title: The Swordlands
Author: Tallarn (& other members of the group, as noted in each post)
Number of threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 4e
Setting: Homebrew Norse-flavoured setting

Started: September 2008
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment length: Short
Average Frequency of Installments: 1/week
Available to download: No
Style: 3rd person story, moving to 1st person after a few posts.

Overview: A small group of adventurers, surviving a shipwreck, explore the Swordlands, a frozen and harsh land.


----------



## Caldarion

*The Order of the Vanguard*

Forked from:  Story Hours Index (Authors, add your own): 


*Author:* Caldarion
*Number of Threads:* D&D 4e The Order of the Vanguard | A Tale of Mythgara

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* 4e
*Setting:* Homebrew world of Mythgara

*Game Started:* August 21 2008 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Usually every few days

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* This heroic fantasy follows the adventures of five friends.  There is a map, a gallery and a blog to leave comments on as well.

*Reader comment*


----------



## Medriev

*Title: * http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-...alms-keep-shadowfell-updated-6th-october.html
*Author: *Medriev
*Number of Threads: *1 (With second in the works)
*Type:* Fantasy
*System: *D&D4E
*Setting: * Forgotten Realms 1356DR (ie. Pre-4E)
*Started: * 24 May 2008
*Status: * Adventure Completed, Posts Ongoing
*Average Installment Length: *Medium-Long
*Average Frequency of Installments: * Daily.
*Available for Download? * No
*Style: *3rd person narrative prose.
*Overview: * See title.
*Reader Comment: * None.


----------



## dorgin_malgard

*Norum Da Salaex:  Mists of the Past*

*Title:* Norum Da Salaex: Mists of the Past
*Author:* Dorgin Malgard
*Number of Threads:* # 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Some Horror
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Based on the Norum Da Salaex (Homebrew created by Funeris)

*Started:* 11 December 2008
*Status:* Ongoing development
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly/Bi-Monthly

*Available for Download?* Not as of yet
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* What's this story about, anyway? (Please keep it short!)

*Reader Comment:* None as of yet

*Special:* None


----------



## Delemental

*Title:* Chosen of the Second Age
*Author:* Delemental
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* Exalted 2e
*Setting:* Creation (the East)

*Started:*  5 January 2009 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Knowing me, probably a tad on the longish side
*Average Frequency of Installments:* I strive for weekly, but far more often fall into the biweekly camp.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose,with some player-written fiction interspersed that doesn't represent tabletop play - also the occasional behind the scenes footnote.

*Overview:* A chronicle of four Solar Exalts as they try to save Creation.

*Reader Comment:* "Wow, awesome closer there! You have a knack for finishing each segment at an appropriate moment." - Kosh

*Special:* The story's "Rogue's Gallery" is contained within the story thread itself, with links to the main character's stats embedded on the first page.


----------



## Sander_Kaa

*Welcome to Furyondy*

*Title:* Welcome to Furyondy
*Author:* Sander_Kaa
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* Greyhawk

*Started:* 10 February 2009 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Average
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download?* No

*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose. DM notes will be supplied in _italic_ to give extra information on player choices, setting specific knowledge and the like.

*Overview:* A group of lvl 1 adventurers live in the country Furyondy. A bastion of good in the center of the Flaeness. The Greyhawk wars are over. Many of the, once by Iuz' occupied, cities are back in control. But is the thread of Iuz the Evil really over?

*Special:* This is the first sandbox-like adventure of our group. Therefore any advices and comments are very welcome!


----------



## stonegod

*Title:* Rise of a Demon Prince: A Savage Tide Tale
*Author:* stonegod
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Swashbuckling/Outer Planar
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Forgotten Realms

*Started:* 19 March 2009
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Roughly Daily/Bi-Daily

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose.

*Overview:* Final adventure in a groups 2-year Savage Tide campaign. Someone is going to be a Demon Prince; who is it?


----------



## GodOfCheese

*Supernatural Wood*

*Title*: Supernatural Wood
*Author*: GodOfCheese
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Medieval investigative fantasy
*System*: D&D 3.5e
*Setting*: Homebrew

*Started*: Campaign started in... Summer 2005?  StoryHour started 2009.

*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Verbose.
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Monthly/Whenever

*Available for Download*? Not yet.
*Style*: prose.  3rd-person limited omniscient (currently limited to the PCs) plus occasional narration

*Overview*: an investigation by unlikely novices into ill-gotten lumber snowballs into something much more sinister and terrible.

*Reader Comment*: Occasional sex and violence, mostly violence.

*Special*: Images posted on cheddardeity.deviantart.com as I get around to scanning them.


----------



## masshysteria

*Title:* Vagrant Hearts - A Star Wars Story Hour
*Author:* masshysteria
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Star Wars/Sci-Fi/Fantasy
*System:* Star Wars Saga Edition
*Setting:* Star Wars pre-Episode IV/pre-Rebel Alliance without much thought to Episodes I-III.

*Started:* 15 June 2009
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Bi-weekly

*Available for Download?* Not yet
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* Inspired by Firefly and The Empire Strikes Back, the story follows a group of smugglers who took out a loan to buy a light freighter to seek the freedom of the space lanes. Now they need to keep the money coming in and the Empire off their backs.

*Reader Comment:* None yet, but comments and feedback are more than welcome.

*Special:* I like to think I am.


----------



## JediSoth

*Title:* A Light in the Darkness
*Author:* JediSoth
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 4e
*Setting:* Homebrew (Kamidia)

*Started:* 14 March 2009 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Bimonthly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview:* A motley band of refugees in a world being ravaged by a rampaging army of undead seek fame, fortune, glory, and might even become heroes by the end.

*Special:* This thread at OK--Your Turn contains general information on geography, and you can see character bios here.


----------



## Sanzuo

*Title:* The Enemy Within
*Author:* Sanzuo
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Grim Fantasy
*System: *WFRP
*Setting: *Warhammer Fantasy
*
Started:* July 7, 2009
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length: *Short/Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly+
*
Available for Download:* No (Not yet)
*Style:* Narrative session summary.
*
Overview:* The classic _The Enemy Within_ campaign.  The main characters are thrown into a sinister plot of intrigue and madness.  In the grim darkness of the past, there is only killin' and lootin'.


----------



## MichaelK

*Title:* A Midsummer Abduction
*Author:* MichaelK
*Number of Threads:* Just the one.

*Type:* High heroic fantasy.
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew world. 

*Started:* 17th July 2009
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Several times a week, not on specific days.

*Available for Download?* Not yet. When there is more, I will make PDFs if anyone is interested.
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* The tiny settlement of Rochester Village, population 500, isn't where you would expect to find heroes. When the children of Rochester Village are stolen away though, someone will have to become a hero to save them.

*Reader Comment:* This spot could be yours if you want to comment on the story hour.


----------



## Zadara

Title: Zadara's Planescape Story Hour
Author: Zadara
Number of Threads: 1

Type/Setting: Planescape: Need I say more?


Started: July 23, 2009 
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Long
Average Frequency of Installments: Every 2 weeks or sooner
Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose

Overview: Oh you'll see. Best suited for those who enjoy rooting for the baddies. The main characters: two assassins and a Doomguard. Three wrongs don't make a right... or do they?

Reader Comment: Often violent, seldom use of swearing/sex - nothing that grandma doesn't know about.


----------



## Camelot

*Title:* The Heroes of Althai
*Author:* Camelot
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy / Dramedy (Comedy and Drama)
*System:* D&D 4e
*Setting:* Althai (Homebrew)

*Started:* 29 August, 2009
*Status:* Halted.
*Average Installment Length:* Medium (Read in about 5 - 10 minutes)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Monthly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with many hints to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview: *This is the story of the Heroes of Althai, great warriors, scholars, artists, and other miscellaneously categorized beings who could become great legends in the world of Althai. Or be eaten by an owlbear. This follows a game of Dungeons and Dragons, 4th edition, for which the DM stole all of my ideas about Althai (I wonder who that jerk is...). It’s a comedy, and as such, the characters are well aware that they are merely characters in a game, and behave accordingly. The great part is that you only get a glimpse of the world inside the game, not what’s going on out of character, so the real world is left to be inferred. Don’t be fooled by the jokes and bad decisions, though; occasionally, I’ll pull a fast one on you and insert some heart wrenching suspense and drama. But fear not, for the jokes shall always return. I couldn’t help it if I tried.

I'm easily distracted, and have been working on other projects.  If anyone still wants this to continue, though, PM me and I'll do it.  I'd like to have a reason to keep it up.


----------



## TarionzCousin

*Title*: The Saga of the Defrosters
*Author*: TarionzCousin
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy 
*System*: D&D 4E
*Setting*: Forgotten Realms

*Started*: 17 January, 2010
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Medium, about 20 fascinating and funny paragraphs 
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Bi-Monthly

*Available for Download? * No
*Style*: Omniscient Narrator of Chronicles
*
Overview*: Although the game started at first level, my character just joined as the PC's reached eighth level. It's a crazy, fun game full of laughter. 

My chronicles are intended to be humorous as well as informative.


----------



## Goonalan

*The Friday Knights*

Title: The Friday Knights
Author: Goonalan
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy/Humour 
System: D&D 4th Edition
Setting: Nentir Vale

Started: October 2008-ish
Status: Ongoing- 
Average Installment Length: Medium to Long, which includes Pics.
Average Frequency of Installments:Weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: Session reports outlining the action, some development of interesting moments along the way. DMs perspective as events evolve with encounter deatils etc. Plenty of pictures- mostly screen shots from MapTools of play.

Overview: The international on-line adventures of The Friday Knights, current members are Simon (playing Cathal), Jack (playing Lucan)- both UK citizens; Aksahy (playing Rock) from the USA; Zoran (playing Farkill) & Bob (playing Eruan), both from Serbia; & Christer (playing Nalfein) from Sweden.

The Knights are, or rather, were based in Fallcrest in the Nentir Vale, adventures completed to date include-

Goodman Games Sellswords of Punjar
WOTC Keep on the Shadowfell
Goodman Games Scions of Punjar
WOTC Thunderspire Labyrinth
Dungeon Mag The Forgotten Forge
Goodman Games Thrones of Punjar
WOTC Pyramid of Shadows

However I haven't caught up as of yet with the Story Hour, our intention is to play through all of the WOTC scenarios and some others- note I have changed much of the plot to take into account the campaign arc.

Initially the Story Hour starts as a full narrative and then changes to a shorter report style, this due to time constraints- why not have a look for yourself.

Thread starts here-
http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/253572-friday-knights-thunderspire-labyrinth-pics.html

Change to report style write up starts here-
http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/253572-friday-knights-thunderspire-labyrinth-pics-3.html

About halfway down the page.

Sometimes the pictures re-size thermselves and the thread is difficult to read, it seems to do this at random, if this is the case then go to- Thread Tools and 'Show Printable Version', and all you have to do is click on the links for the images.

Reader Comment: 

I'm still here and just caught up. I'm a bit sad to see you go to the shorter format - not that I haven't enjoyed the later posts, far from it, but just because it's only been two-thirds of a page of fun, rather than about ten!

Don't get me wrong, I fully appreciate your selfish desire to hold down a job, have a life and actually spend time preparing and running the game, rather than spending all your time chained to a keyboard, nourished by nothing but PG Tips and Tunnocks caramel wafers, as you churn out page after page of perfectly formed prose for your barely appreciative and non-fee-paying public ...

Ahem ... where was I ... oh yeah - keep up the good work, and I'm glad you're having fun again DMing.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Nonei

*Title:* Faerie Adventure
*Author:* Nonei
*Number of  Threads:* 1

*Type:*  Fantasy/Fey
*System:*  D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew/this portion of the campaign is in Faerie (or Faerieland, Feywild, whatever you wish to call it)

*Started:* 28 Feb 2010
*Status:* Ongoing; updated as the PCs travel through the storyline
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* We play weekly, so at least that often; if I'm unable to post all of one session at once there may be a few posts over a week as I get to it.

*Available for  Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person  narrative prose

*Overview:* Players enter Faerie in search of a power stone.  Mortals have not crossed over to Faerie for 1000 years.


----------



## RangerWickett

*Title:* War of the Burning Sky - the novel
*Author:* Ryan "RangerWickett" Nock
*Number of  Threads:* 1

*Type:*  Fantasy/Epic War
*System:*  n/a
*Setting:*  World of the WotBS campaign saga

*Started:* 23 February 2010
*Status:* Already written, posted in serial installments. Also posted at my EN World blog, in larger segments.
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly-ish

*Available for  Download?* No

*Overview:* Rakish con artist Rantle takes up arms to defend his home city during an invasion by the Ragesian Empire. But when his sorceress sister flees the oncoming armies, Rantle must abandon his homeland to follow her to a distant safe haven for refugee mages, where he finds himself embroiled in the broader conflict between nations. With the scourge of the Ragesian Empire closing in and deceptive allies on all sides, a thief and a liar like Rantle is just the hero this war needs.


----------



## Express2.0

Title: House Medani Detection Office:The Lady in Blue
Author: Express (2.0)
Number of Threads: 2

Typeulp Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e/Spirit of the Century
Setting: Eberron

Started: 30 June 2004
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short usually or Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly?

Available for Download? No
Style: First person narrative prose, sometimes slipping to 3rd person and other narrative styles, with emphasis on the pulpy and noirish inspired pastiches of 30's fiction (Chandler, Hammet  and perhaps Lovecraft even.)

Overview: Adventures of the members of a small branch office of the House Medani: Calib d'Medani,Anvil, Dorbo, and Bynara.


----------



## Goonalan

*Thunderspire Labyrinth- a statistical grind analysis*

Title: Keep on the Shadowfell- a statistical grind analysis
Title: Thunderspire Labyrinth- a statistical grind analysis
Author: Goonalan
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 4e
Setting: Nentir Vale

Started: 13th May 2010
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short to Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Daily.

Available for Download? No
Style: Mechanics with a little commentary.


Overview for KOTS: A turn by turn review of all the action as a bunch of neophyte (1st level and mostly noobs) do battle with H1 The Keep on the Shadowfell. Complete with all manner of stat based info- basically who did what to whom, and how did it worked out on a turn by turn basis. Just go and have a look why don'tcha- it'd be a lot quicker.

Now continued as the same adventurers press on into H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth, the statistics obviously also continue- oh and the PCs have now got a name, the group are calling themselves 'Hard Core'.


----------



## Cerulean_Wings

Title: From the Dungeon
Author: Cerulean_wings
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: Inspired on DnD
Setting: Homemade medieval fantasy

Started: 26th May 2010
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short to Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Twice per week.

Available for Download? No
Style: Novel

Overview: A monster leaves his dungeon and travels to the land above, in order to find what is missing from his life. On his journey he meets 3 other people, each different yet sharing one common problem, and together they try to deal with their intertwining fates.


----------



## Robtheman

*Shipwrecked and Shiftless*

Title: Shipwrecked and Shiftless
Author: Robtheman
Number of Threads: One

Type: Fantasy/Horror
System: D&D 4e
Setting: Homebrew with nods to 4e Points of Light

Started: 6 July, 2010
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

Overview: Four companions find themselves shipwrecked and stranded at sea midway between the coasts of a crumbling empire and the islands of Alpasha. Floating on a bed resting on a Tenser's floating disc and in possession of a magical map the party sets out to find their fortunes.


----------



## Goonalan

Goodman Games DCC53 Seelswords of Punjar- a statistical analysis.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/291522-sellswords-punjar-statistical-analysis.html

Title: Sellswords of Punjar- a statistical analysis
Author: Goonalan
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 4e
Setting: Nentir Vale

Started: 30th August 2010
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short to Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Daily.

Available for Download? No
Style: Mechanics with a little commentary.

Overview: A turn by turn review of all the action as my players continue their adventures in 4th Edition, these guys have completed KOTS (see sig), and want more, and something different. And so without further ado we dived right into the Sellswords of Punjar, the Goodman Games scenario- which proved to be... deadly.

Set again in Fallcrest this thread, like the previous, is a look at the mechanics of the game, what happened turn-by-turn, there's a narrative of sorts but it's mostly numbers and the names of powers, all that's required is a little imagination- maybe...


----------



## DustinGebhardt

*Title:* The Hand of Quoad
*Author:* Dawson 
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* Pathfinder with some D&D 3.5e added in
*Setting:* Mystara with some Golarion mixed in for good measure

*Started:* 24 April 2009 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Semi-Monthly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st person narrative prose

*Overview:* A ragtag group of PCs finds out that one of their members is the heir to the throne of a dieing kingdom and must recover a multi-piece artifact to save it.  Along the way, they discover an underlying plot to end the world.

*Special:* Link to the Wiki (with older episodes written without the dialog)


----------



## ThirdWizard

*Title:* Spell Bound
*Author:* ThirdWizard
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Modern Fantasy
*System:* Dresden Files RPG

*Started:* June 2nd 2011
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Short

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person

*Overview:* Three protagonists are trying to solve the mystery of disappearing practitioners, mortals who have some magic ability. They're coming up empty handed until they have a call from a woman who says her husband was just abducted. Now they're up against time to find out who or what is doing this before the trail goes cold.


----------



## SnowleopardVK

Title: Here it comes again
Author: Melissa (i.e. me; Snowleopard VK)
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: Pathfinder
Setting: Homebrew

Started: 12 July 2011 
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short to Medium (usually)
Average Frequency of Installments: Usually two or three a week.

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative

Overview: Four PCs are hired by a mysterious old elf to kill a monster. When their benefactor is killed by the very monsters they're hunting however, the group needs to work together to survive, and tackle future adventures.

Reader Comment: (Azkorra) Just wanted to pop in to say that this is actually a nice read. The adventure seems to be rather improvised and I wonder whether your DM really has a kind of plot arc in mind but the campaign world (I love underwater settings) and the pcs are great. I like your writing, too, particularly the cliffhangers ;-) ! Please keep on posting!


----------



## Iron Sky

*Title*: Dark Sun: Praetor
*Author*: Iron Sky
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy
*System*: 4e
*Setting*: Dark Sun

*Started*: 25 July 2011 
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Short
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Weekly.

*Available for Download*? No
*Style*: 1st person (journal) intermixed with 3rd person

*Overview*: The rise of the ambitious young Praetor Kar Jerrek and his companions within the city state of Balic. How far he'll get is unknown since the game is ongoing, but I have hopes for him. If you ever wanted to read a story hour from a villain's perspective and/or a Dark Sun story hour, here you go.

* Reader Comment*: None yet


----------



## RedTonic

*Title:* http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/307850-logos-golden-path.html
*Author*: RedTonic
*Threads:* 1

*Genre:* Fantasy
*System:* 3.5e
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* Let's not get complicated
*Status:* Ongoing
*Avg. Installment Length:* 12"?
*Avg. Frequency*: Every Saturday-ish.

*Available for Download:* If you can figure it out.
*Style:* 3rd person omniscient

*Overview:* Four adventurers have signed on to assist the local chapter of law, order, and mail delivery in a month-long patrol of the fief. 

*Reader Comment:* Occasional horror.


----------



## megamania

Title: The Wayfinders of The Floating tower
http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/312226-wayfinders-floating-tower.html
Author: megamania
Number of Threads: One but may do a rogues / stat section later

Type: Fantasy/Humour .
System: D&D 3.5e with some pathfinder (DnD 3.75)
Setting: Eberron

Started: October of 2011
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Short to Medium.
Average Frequency of Installments: Will vary between 3 times a week to dozen or so every other week.

Available for Download? :No
Style: Can vary according to my mood when writing.

Overview: Five adventurers meet up in Sharn and are caught up a conflict of global scale between Dragons, Demons and those that wish to control them.  Beginning at level 10 and hope to enter the mid 20's.  Will also try to wrap up past Storyhours that were never finished (mainly Creation Schema with the Chaos Effect).  Players are my teenage kids currently though there is some interest from a few of their friends to play.


----------



## Lwaxy

*Company of Chaos*

*Title:* Company of Chaos 
 *Author:* Lwaxy
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Humor
*System:* Pathfinder with some 3.5 D&D and some homebrew added
*Setting:* Golarion

*Started:* 11  Nov 2011 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Likely every few days

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with some explanations added when needed

*Overview:* This totally crazy idea of playing every AP and as many modules (Paizo and others) with the SAME set of characters.


----------



## Lwaxy

*Dear Mom - Mishap Adventures of a Mommy's Elf*

*Title:* Dear Mom - Mishap Adventures of a Mommy's Elf
*Author:* Lwaxy and players
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy/Humor
*System:* Pathfinder with some 3.5 D&D and heavy homebrew added
*Setting:* Homebrew

*Started:* 20 Jan  2012 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Hopefully at least once a week.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Letters back home to Mom from the various characters and 3rd person narrative prose, with some explanations added when needed.

*Overview:* A young, naive elf noble with an overprotective mom and his best friend are sent away from the High Realm after they caused too many mishaps. Along go a servant and a bodyguard who also need to be away for a while. All are instructed to report back to mom on special magical missives, especially her son, of course. Daily, at best.


----------



## Iron Sky

*Title*: Eclipse Phase: This Mortal Coil
*Author*: Iron Sky
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Scifi
*System*: Eclipse Phase
*Setting*: Eclipse Phase

*Started*: 22 Jan 2012
*Status*: Ongoing
*Average Installment Length*: Short
*Average Frequency of Installments*: Weekly

*Available for Download*? No
*Style*: 3rd Person/some 1st Person

*Overview*: X-risks. That's what _Helios_ called them, whoever or whatever Helios was. Oh, that's _X_ for e_X_tinction. The TITANs came close - 95% ain't bad for a year's work - and now we're supposed to save the last 5% from Exurgents, aliens, AIs, extremists, and who knows what all else. If we fail small, we die, resleeve, and try again. If we fail big, well...

* Reader Comment*: "I'm really digging this. Please keep it up--this SH has been sadly overlooked." -RedTonic


----------



## SnowleopardVK

*Title:* Holly's Master of the Fallen Fortress Journal
*Author:* Sam (One of my players, she's not an EN World member)
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy, Adventure
*System:* Pathfinder
*Setting:* Golarion (Tian Xia, Zi Ha)

*Started:* 20th of February, 2012 (gameplay took place on the 18th and 19th of February, 2012)
*Status:* Completed (13 installments)
*Average Installment Length:* Short to Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* None (Completed)

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* Journal

*Overview:* An earthquake tears open an ancient tower and four heroes respond to a rescue flare from the man who went to explore it.

*Reader Comment:* None at the moment


----------



## Lwaxy

*Eberron's Not So Brave*

Title: Eberron's Not So Brave - The Dragonmarked Madness 
Author: Lwaxy
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5/PF/Houserules
Setting: Eberron

Started: 6 May 2012 
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Long
 Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly/Monthly depending on sessions

Available for Download? No
Style: Storyteller relates the story in an inn

Overview: A group of misfits from the Dragonmarked Houses is brought together by fate and tries to redeem themselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*The magnificent and malign forest of silent screams*

*Title:*THE MAGNIFICENT AND MALIGN FOREST OF SILENT SCREAMS
*Author:* Scott DeWarski the Mad
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* Pathfinder 
*Setting:* [Kingmaker] - guest dm -

*Started:* 12 May 2012
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* 2 per month

*Available for Download?* Sorry, No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics

*Overview:* The intrepid adventures of the hapless company of the table top rulers of the Kingdom of Langstom

*Reader Comment:* http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-...malign-forest-silent-screams.html#post5912323


----------



## Lwaxy

Title: Orean Adventures - Circus of Destiny
 Author: Lwaxy
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5/PF/Houserules
Setting: World of Orea

Started: 18 May 2012 
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Long
 Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly/Monthly depending on sessions

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative

Overview:A troupe of enslaved entertainers is also serving as a group of thieves. One of them is a feline of unknown origin, and the greedy owner eventually sends them to find out where she is from so he can get more slaves from her race. At the same time, signs and potents unfold which are not much noticed at first. Starting in the Empire of Thelitia.


----------



## Smoss

Title: Enzi's Irregulars
Author: Smoss

Number of Threads: One

Type: Fantasy
System: 6th Age of Doulairen (Homebrew)
Setting: Doulairen

Started: 4 July 2012 
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: 2000 words
 Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly on Wednesdays

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person

Overview: A small mercenary band put together by a man named Enzi... Dealing with various issues (including their own)


----------



## Goonalan

Title: *Hard Core*

The Hard Core Adventurers, original line up...



​
Author: *Goonalan*

Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy.

System: D&D 4e

Setting: Nentir Vale (initially) and the 4e WOTC game world.

Started: March 2012 (campaign started) Sept 2012 (started writing up game)

Status: Ongoing- we're playing H3 Pyramid of Shadows (much altered) atm.

Average Installment Length: Short/Medium/Long/Verbose- some of all of these, and with pictures and character art work.

Average Frequency of Installments: Daily.

Available for Download? Yes- a PDF version will soon be added to the initial post. 

Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics, with battle-maps and pictures, and character art.

Overview: The Hard Core adventurers set out to Winterhaven to rescue their friend/mentor/father Douvern Staul at the behest of Gerda, Douvern's wife. This simple venture turns out to be only the first part of a glorious and terrible quest.

Basically we're playing through WOTCs Core Modules, with a whole bunch of changes along the way. 

Reader Comment: None as yet, just started posting- I'll try to get my mum to post something nice, she says she loves me...

Special: Obsidian Portal site is under construction and will be available soon.

Link to adventures in the sig below.


----------



## Richards

*Title:* Wing Three
*Author:* Johnathan M. Richards
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* A very loose Greyhawk campaign world, homebrewed as needed

*Started:* 14 October 2012
*Status:* Complete
*Average Installment Length: *Pretty short at first, progressively longer as time goes on

*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *Mostly a behind-the-scenes description of how we've managed our campaign, interspersed with "standard" Story Hour 3rd-person narrative prose

*Overview: *A campaign originally built around introducing an 8-year-old boy to D&D, then later the same deal with his mother, and eventually centering on the exploits of the eight rotating members of Wing Three of the Greyhawk City Adventurers Guild.  (Much later on, we introduce the boy's younger brother to D&D in this same campaign.)


----------



## howandwhy99

Title: Into the Mouths of Madness
Author: howandwhy99
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D Next Playtest
Setting: Greyhawk

Started: 5 June 2012
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium (4500-5500 words)
Average Frequency of Installments: Monthly (usually)

Available for Download? No
Style: converstaional

Overview:Castle Greyhawk (_Castle Zagyg: Upper Works_) dungeon delving starting with "The Mouths of Madness", which were Gary’s recreation of the Caves of Chaos.


----------



## Goonalan

Title: Let's Play Adventures
Author: Goonalan
Number of Threads: A few, at the moment, with more to come- see Overview below 

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 4e 
Setting: Nentir Vale

Started: Jan 2011 onwards- see Overview below 
Status: Completed & Ongoing- see Overview below 
Average Installment Length: Mostly Medium to Long
Average Frequency of Installments: Every 2-3 days, or else Weekly 

Available for Download? No- but will be in the future.
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with discussion of the underlying mechanics.

Overview: The Let's Play series represents the myriad one-off games me and my players got through in down times from our core campaign, although in reality many of the PCs used became so popular we continued to play them, a sort of alternative campaign of sorts.

At present the Let's Play stories available here are-

#1 WOTC H1 Keep on the Shadowfell (Level 1)- ON HOLD*



​
#2 Goodman Games DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar (Level 1)- COMPLETE



​
#3 WOTC H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth (Level 4)- ON HOLD*

#4 Goodman Games DCC54 Forges of the Mountain King (Level 1)- COMPLETE



​
#5 Dungeon Scales of War Part 1: Rescue at Rivenroar (Level 1)- COMPLETE



​
#6 WOTC DMG The Kobold Hall (Level 1)- COMPLETE



​
#7 WOTC FreeRPGDay Into the Shadowhaunt (Level 1)- POSTING



​
#8 WOTC H3 The Pyramid of Shadows (Level 7)- ON HOLD*

#9 Goodman Games DCC55 The Isle of the Sea Drake (Level 1)- POSTING



​
Also why not check out our main campaign starring the HARD CORE adventurers, they too are heading through the WOTC core adventures...

#100 HARD CORE WOTC H1 Keep on the Shadowfell (Level 1)- POSTING



​
*I'm not going to post the action from these scenarios here yet because I have a story hour here already, see my sig for details, which details the exploits of my present campaign- which is based on this series of adventures. 

Special: Links to external to come...


----------



## Cristian Andreu

*Title:* The Tale of an Industrious Rogue
*Author:* Klaus van der Kroft
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* Pathfinder
*Setting:* Katapesh, Golarion (with some minor modifications)

*Started:* 19 December 2013
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short (500-1000 words)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* At least once per day from Monday to Friday

*Available for Download?* Not Yet
*Style:* 3rd person omniscient, with references to the metagame. Humorous.

*Overview:* A simple dungeon feature gets exploited by the players into a full-fledged business, throwing the plot out of the window and resulting in a rollercoaster ride of greed and ambition.


----------



## Dungeonosophy

*Title: *My Own Fifth Edition campaign
*Author:* Shane Henry

*System:* D&D 5E Basic Rules at first (with Pathfinder Beginner adventure). Then used Dungeon Crawl Classics' "funnel method" but with Third Edition rules. Used 3e to play a DCC and 5E Playtest adventure.
*Setting:* patchwork, made of whatever adventures I already own, along with free downloads.

*Started:* Sunday, August 24, 2014
*Status:* Ongoing

*Overview:* This campaign arose from my resolve to skip over 5E until I see how Open it will be come 2015. (I lay out my perspective here: From Open Gaming to Free Culture: For a Third Golden Age of Tabletop Roleplay.) I don't want to invest in a system which is going to further lock my limited resources in a corporate-shaped box. So I'm using this campaign as a sandbox to learn the D&D Basic Rules, so that it could be one ingredient in my own kit-bashed version of D&D, which is imbued with my own vision of D&D's future. I'm also enjoying myself, and along with the other player, who DMs his own 3.5E campaign, we are laying the groundwork for a larger D&D Gaming Group to form around us, perhaps.

*Archive*: https://sites.google.com/site/dndphilmont/free-culture


----------



## Audrik

*Title:* All Part of the Job
*Author:* NoMessiah
*Number of Threads:* 1
*
Type:* Conspiracy/Horror
*System:* Call of Cthulhu 6th ed.
*Setting:* Delta Green

*Started:* June 2nd, 2014
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Moderate to Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly, usually on Tuesdays

*Available for Download?* Not just at the moment
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* The story of R- and S-Cells' struggle with morality and sanity in an ultimately futile battle to save an unknowing, ungrateful, and possibly undeserving Humanity.


----------



## Goonalan

*Title:* The Points of Light Campaign
*Author:* Goonalan

*Number of Threads:* 1 & Obsidian Portal Wiki
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 4e
*Setting:* WOTC POL




*Started:* Campaign started September 2009
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Varies
*Average Frequency of Installments:* One/week.
*Available for Download?* No, but available at Obsidian Portal
*Style:* Humorous (in places), the nuts and bolts from the DMs POV with a story thrown in.

*Overview:* The tales and adventures of my main 4e campaign, as the players attempt to make their way through WOTCs Core Modules (H1-3, P1-3 & E1-3). This campaign is ongoing, we kicked it off in late 2009 and as I write this (in Feb 2015) we’re just finishing P3 Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress, we promise we’ll get to the end however.

*Read more:* ENWorld Thread or Obsidian Portal wiki.

PS All the good stuff is on the Obsidian Portal wiki.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll

*Lost Plot of Phandelver*

Title: Lost Plot of Phandelver

Author: G. Barrelhouse, Esq.

Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy

System: D&D 5e

Setting: FR

Started: 12th February 2015

Status: Ongoing

Average Installment Length: Verbose

Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly

Available for Download? No

Style: 3rd person narrative prose

Overview: Lost Mine of Phandelver 

Reader Comment:


----------



## Goonalan

*Title:* The Goodman Gang Campaign
*Author:* Goonalan

*Number of Threads:* 1 & Obsidian Portal Wiki
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 4e
*Setting:* WOTC POL



*Started:* Campaign started Jan 2010 (I think)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Varies
*Average Frequency of Installments:* One/week.
*Available for Download?* No, but available at Obsidian Portal
*Style:* Humorous (in places), the nuts and bolts from the DMs POV with a story thrown in.

*Overview:* What follows are the tales and adventures of one of many 4e campaigns, in this one the players attempt to make their way through Goodman Games ‘Punjar’ series of adventures. This campaign is ongoing, we kicked it off in Jan 2010 (I think) and as I write this (in Feb 2015) we’ve just finished playing DCC60 Thrones of Punjar, the last module in the series.

All of the adventures have been transplanted to Fallcrest within the Nentir Vale the default setting for 4e, and for almost all of my campaigns.

*Read more:* ENWorld Thread or Obsidian Portal wiki.

PS All the good stuff is on the Obsidian Portal wiki.


----------



## Richards

*Title:* The Kordovian Adventurers Guild
*Author:* Richards

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* Heavily homebrewed version of Oerth

*Started: *August 2015
*Status:* Complete
*Average Installment Length:* Varies - fairly lengthy, as I try to write up each entire adventure as one post
*Average Frequency of Installments:* We generally play every 3-4 weeks, but sometimes we finish two smaller adventures in one session
*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* A "sequel" campaign to my now-completed "Wing Three" campaign, set in the same game world but advanced 20 years into the future.  The PCs all live in the small kingdom of Kordovia, and have been assigned by the king to become the kingdom's first official guild of adventurers.  Some of the PCs have ties to PCs/NPCs from the "Wing Three" campaign.

*Read more: *3.5 - The Kordovian Adventurers Guild

Johnathan


----------



## Richards

*Title:* The Adventures of Baabby and Sam: A Skylanders Campaign
*Author:* Richards

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5, with some homebrew rules to help it "fit" better into the Skylanders universe
*Setting:* The Skylanders universe as depicted in the video game series

*Started: *February 2017
*Status:* Complete
*Average Installment Length:* Varies - somewhat lengthy, as I write up each entire adventure as one post, but the adventures themselves are short
*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* This campaign evolved as an opportunity to get my 10-year-old nephew interested in tabletop role-playing games by fashioning a campaign around the Skylanders video games he already loves.  He runs Baabby, a humanoid sheep "baabarian"/cleric, and I run Sam, his humanoid crow ranger/rogue sidekick.  My adult son runs the campaign, as an opportunity to gain some valuable DMing skills (it's his first time behind the DM's screen) and because he has many, many more ranks in "Knowledge (Skylanders)" than I do.

*Read more: *The Adventures of Baabby and Sam - a Skylanders Campaign

Johnathan


----------



## Iron Sky

*Title*: Twin Emperors - Story Minute
*Author*: Iron Sky
*Number of Threads*: 1

*Type*: Fantasy, summary style vs novel style
*System*: EPIC RPG Mk3
*Setting*: Homebrew setting. Final Eden: a return to the Bronze Age in a world that is almost used up full of ruins, craters, magioactive wastelands, polluted lakes, forgotten graveyards, etc.

*Started*: 3/30/17
*Status*: In progress.
*Average Installment Length*: Short (2-5 pages)
*Frequency of Updates*: Usually weekly.

*Availability for Download*: No
*Style*: Session summaries told in the style of the "Previously on..." intro of a serial TV show.

*Overview*: A beast taming cannibal, thieving tinker, Soul Bank initiate, and two treasure hunters - one old and jaded, the other young and fresh - get tricked into a quest to rescue the kidnapped Twin Emperors of a powerful yet insular goddom (ruled directly by a god through the Emperors). The tale follows the many twists and turns of fate as they pursue the Twins for reasons that subtly shift and change in the chase.


----------



## Richards

*Title:* The Durnhill Conscripts
*Author:* Richards

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* A homebrew game world, using the defaults from the _Player's Handbook_

*Started: *November 2017
*Status:* Complete
*Average Installment Length:* Varies - somewhat lengthy, as I write up each entire adventure as one post, but the adventures themselves are short
*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* A group of five diverse adventurers are conscripted into service by the King of Durnhill and sent on missions requiring "plausible deniability" - rather like a "Suicide Squad" whose members aren't hardened criminals.

*Read more: *3.5 - The Durnhill Conscripts

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

*Title:* The State of the Union.
*Author:* goonalan.
*Number of Threads:* 1.

*Type:* Fantasy, potentially (but only sometimes) humorous.
*System:* D&D 5e.
*Setting:* Faerun, The Sword Coast.

*Started:* 2014, advent of 5th edition.
*Status: Ongoing, nearly 100 sessions in.
Average Installment Length:* Medium with Art.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Every 2 weeks or so.

*Available for Download?* No, but perhaps in the future.
*Style:* DM reportage, with a few quotes from the players here and there, with occasional winks (and broadsides) to the underlying mechanics.

*Overview:* The Union adventuring party get sucked into the Phandelver Mines quest, and then after a little downtime agree to take a cart of strange rock to the Dessarin Valley to be evaluated, soon after the Princes of the Apocalypse arise (with lots of extra bits including DWARVES!)

Note, I am looking to purchase some art for this story hour- see the attachment in the first post for details.

Thank you.

goonalan


----------



## BoldItalic

Title: *The never ending story of .....*
Author: Free-for-all. but mostly BoldItalic and rgoodbb. Anyone can join in.
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Humour
System: D&D 5e
Setting: Anything you like, but vaguely classic D&D seems to happen most

Started: 14 Dec 2017
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: No hard & fast rule, decide for yourself.
Average Frequency of Installments: two or three a day if we're lucky

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd person narrative prose, with a fair amount of dialogue and occasional winks to the underlying mechanics.

Overview: What's this story about, anyway? I wish I knew. We make it up as we go along.

This is not an account of a real D&D game, it's a fictional account of a fictional D&D game where the characters apparently know they are playing D&D but go along with it anyway. We really hope that random people will jump in and post 'what happens next'.


----------



## Gradine

*Hoard of the Cold Sun*

Title: *Hoard of the Cold Sun*
Author: Gradine
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy Action/Adventure
System: D&D 5e
Setting: Eberron

Started: 13 February 2018
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments: Bi-Weekly

Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd Person Narrative Prose (The "Prose" part will develop more strongly as I work on my writing!)

Overview: The Tyranny of Dragons storyline, set in Eberron. The party is dealing with cultists dedicated to rising Masvirik, the Cold Sun, a demonic overlord associated with the lizardfolk of the far-flung peninsula of Q'Barra, but have begun spreading their activity throughout the continent of Khorvaire. But is there an even more sinister plot, simmering below the surface? (Spoilers: Yes. Of course there is. This is Eberron, after all).


----------



## Nthal

Title: Journal of the Souls of Legend
Author: Nthal
Number of Threads: 1.  292K words as of 5/30/2020

Type: Fantasy Action/Adventure
System: D&D 5E
Setting: Forgotten Realms, with a bit of Sigil

Started: Campaign started Sept 2018.
Status: Story is completed October 9th, 2020. Campaign ended Novermber 2019
Average Installment Length: Medium (5,000-8,000 words).
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly
Total word length - 380,000
Available for Download? No
Style: 1st person narrative prose, with some exceptions.

Overview: An Aasimar from Sigil finds herself dropped onto the Prime Material plane.  Searching for a way home she finds her fate intertwined with a trio of adventurers.  Each are looking for something, and as fate would have it they are all related.

Reader Comments:
"This is an enjoyable read and it's been interesting finding things out about the main character as she in turn finds things out about the world around her. Keep up the good work" @Richards

"...I'm really enjoying the story. I'm only at the early stages still (reading it in dribs and drabs at work), but at least that means I've still got plenty to read ... Keep up the good work." @HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

"i am loving the story so far, it is super well written and is full of surprises and twists. it is really great." @Kieth Shadow Cloak


Special:

The Planar Cant


----------



## TaranTheWanderer

Title: Al-Qarin: Into the Desert
Author: EternalNewbie
Number of Threads: 1

Type: Fantasy
System: D&D 3.5e
Setting: Homebrew

Started: November 2003
Status: Inactive
Average Installment Length: Medium
Average Frequency of Installments:  whatever.

Available for Download? no
Style: 3rd person narrative  From Khalid's POV

Overview: The gods are gone and magic is rare.  Clerics have no power.  Follow Khalid the cowardly conjurer as he fumbles from one catastrophe to the next!

Reader Comment:

Special:There's a world map in there...somewhere


----------



## Goonalan

*Title:* We D&D
*Author:* Goonalan
*Number of Threads:* #1

*Type:* Fantasy/Humour (maybe).
*System:* D&D 5e
*Setting:* Forgotten Realms, the Sword Coast.

*Started:* Playing 22nd May 2016 & Posting Story Hour 21st November 2018. 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium with a few Pics.
*Average Frequency of Instalments:* Weekly.

*Style:* DMs POV with a bit of story thrown in for good measure, with a few in-game pics.

*Scenarios played:*  Lost Mine of Phandelver, Tyranny of Dragons- Hoard of the Dragon Queen & Rise of Tiamat (ongoing).

*Overview:* Four (later more) players battling hard for survival through the core D&D 5e adventures on and around the Sword Coast. A bit of story mixing third person and first (in a fun way), and with a few laughs along the way. We start with the Lost Mine of Phandelver and then head on in to the Hoard of the Dragon Queen, and then on...

Worth a read if you have DMed or played any of the adventures, or are going to DM them- the least you'll get out of it is a way through each scenario, maybe even an insight in to the kind of mischief your players are going to get up to so you can be prepared.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Brian Scott

*Title:* The Last Days of Atlantis 
*Author:* Brian Scott 
*Number of Threads:1

Type:* Weird Fantasy 
*System:* Modified D&D 5e
*Setting:* Pangaea 
*Started:* 18 August 2018
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short/Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Whenever the mood hits me
*Available for Download?*No
*Style:* Varies
*Overview: *These are flashbacks for my on going The Last Days of Atlantis game. 
*Reader Comment:* (Please limit it to one, and also keep it short!)
*Special:* The Discord Server I run my games on:  Join the Brian Scott's  Game Night Discord Server!


----------



## megamania

*Title:* UNDER A DARKSUN: ELEMENTS of EVIL
*Author:* Megamania
*Number of Threads:* one.  May connect with other of my Darksun Storyhours

*Type:* Fantasy post-apocalyptic with some humor
*System:* D&D 3.5 conversion of 2nd , 3,0, 3.5 and 4th material
*Setting:* Darksun

*Started:* MAY 2019
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short to Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* 2-3 times a week

*Available for Download?* Copy and paste from here if you wish
*Style:* Varies on my mood.  I am by no means a professional writer,   Can also change if I get behind and need to catch up

*Overview:* Travelers with missing history or family members working for a trade house.  They are trying to survive while never knowing whom they can trust.

*Reader Comment:* People rarely comment on my storyhours 

*Special:* A collection of images, drawings, figures and props I have used with my Darksun, Eberron and other storyhours-  IMAGES FROM THE MEGAMANIA STORYHOUR AND RELATED


----------



## Carlo-One

*Title:* The Westgate Campaign Chronicles - serial
*Author:* Carlo-One
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.0, using Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition
*Setting:* Forgotten Realms, Dragon Coast

*Started:* 26 February 2019
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Daily (when not traveling and away from my weekly session logs)

*Available for Download?* Original (unrevised) PDFs of Parts I and II
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* Follows the longest-running weekly Neverwinter Nights campaign (est. February 2004), which revolves around the city of Westgate and the Dragon Coast region, starting in 1372 DR. This is a new serial version of the campaign chronicles, with added content and revisions to the original text. It will continue indefinitely, with the goal of catching up with contemporary campaign events.

*Special:* Campaign website on Gateway to Adventure - contains PDFs, maps and screenshots.


----------



## Ulfgeir

*Title:* Dresden2Boston
*Author:* Ulfgeir
*Number of Threads:* #1

*Type:* Urban Fantasy
*System:* Dresden Files rpg
*Setting:* Boston

*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose (the whole chronicle is 100 A4-pages)
*Average Frequency of Installments:* we played bi-weekly, with a long hiatus between 7th and 8th adventure. posted whole chronicle in one go.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st person perspective prose in present tense.

*Overview:* A group of students in a supernatural world. Started at low power-level and grew.

*Special:* Official wordpress-page we had for the campaign. Some wonkyness in the way it is set up. You get sometimes different pages if you click on the title in the menu, vs if you expand the menu and go to the subpages.  (My chronicle is found there under the name Cassandra's Lies).


----------



## Richards

*Title:* Raiders of the Overreach
*Author:* Richards

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* A homebrew game world, using the defaults from the _Player's Handbook_

*Started: *October 2019
*Status:* Complete
*Average Installment Length:* Varies - somewhat lengthy, as I write up each entire adventure as one post, but the adventures themselves are short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* We try to play every Wednesday and I try to have each installment up within the next few days
*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* The five PCs start out as slaves of the drow in the Underdark city of Overreach, four of them having just recently been taken from the surface.  Over the course of the campaign, they'll be sent on various missions by the drow and will eventually have to find a way to escape from the dark elves and find their way back to the surface.

*Read more: *3.5 - Raiders of the Overreach

Johnathan


----------



## Ulfgeir

*Title:* Scion 2e - Short Stories
*Author:* Ulfgeir
*Number of Threads:* #1

*Type:* Urban Fantasy
*System:* Scion 2e
*Setting:* Varies

*Status:* On-going (sort-off)
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Will be random. The campaign is temporary on hold due to GM burnout. Will write more parts in it if I find something else fun to write about.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3d person omniscient.

*Overview:* Various short-stories based on things that happened in-game. Written from the viewpoint of mortals (for the time being at least).

Edit: we played the band of scions that were mentioned...


----------



## The Green Hermit

*Title:* Tyranny of Dragons
*Author:* The Green Hermit
*Number of Threads:* # 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 5.e
*Setting:* Forbidden Realms

*Started:* 2020
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* No hard & fast rule, decide for yourself.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Twice a Month

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics/Journal/Whatever.

*Overview:* We are starting with the Hoard of the Dragon Queen/Rise of Tiamet campaign, but are planning on taking the fight all the way to the Abyssal Realms in order to defeat her once and for all.


----------



## Crys

*Title:* Skull & Shackles (2E Conversion), solo campaign

*Authors:* Crys & Owlbrarian

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* Pathfinder 2E
*Setting:* Golarion, specifically the islands of The Shackles

*Started: *May 2020
*Status:* On hold.
*Average Installment Length:* Very long story recap posts with some OOC notes from Crys, shorter DM notes from Owlbrarian.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* As often as possible.

*Adventure Path:* Skull & Shackles
*Overview:* Four females who have no history with one another all visited a tavern known as The Formidably Maid one fateful night. Their drink was stronger than anticipated and they all ended up passing out. When they woke they found they'd been press ganged by the crew of a pirate ship known as _The Wormwood_. The story follows their experiences aboard, as well as their adventures after they attain their independence.


----------



## prabe

*Title:* Erkonin (Campaign 1)
*Author:* prabe
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 5E
*Setting:* Erkonin (starting in Embernook)

*Started:* 11 July 2020
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Really Verbose
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly until I catch up with the campaign; bi-weekly thereafter until/unless campaign ends

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st person plural narrative prose, with occasional references to around the table or mechanics or whatever

*Overview:* A party of adventurers does adventurer stuff.

*Reader Comment:* None yet


----------



## prabe

*Title:* Erkonin (Campaign 2)
*Author:* prabe
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 5E
*Setting:* Erkonin (starting in The Knot)

*Started:* 15 July 2020
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Really Verbose
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly until I catch up with the campaign; bi-weekly thereafter until/unless campaign ends

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 1st person plural narrative prose, with occasional references to around the table or mechanics or whatever

*Overview:* A party of adventurers does adventurer stuff.

*Reader Comment:* None yet


----------



## Richards

*Title:* Dreams of Erthe
*Author:* Richards

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* A homebrew game world, with the pantheon of gods patterned after the PCs/NPCs of my previous "Wing Three" campaign

*Started: *July 2020
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Varies - somewhat lengthy, as I write up each entire adventure as one post, but the adventures themselves are short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* We try to play every other Saturday and I try to have each installment up within the next few days
*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* The five PCs are some of the few people in the world who have total recall of their dreams upon waking - and that makes them the perfect representatives of the Queen of Dreams, who needs people like them to try to combat a disease spreading across the Waking World, where people are getting trapped in their dreams.  They'll be trained in dream manipulation while they sleep, and during their waking hours they'll travel the continent to try to help those who have succumbed to the dream-sickness.

*Read more: *3.5 - Dreams of Erthe

Johnathan


----------



## Nthal

Title: The Thorns of Winter
Author: Nthal
Number of Threads: 1.  But this is a sequel to Journal of the Souls of Legend

Type: Fantasy Action/Adventure
System: D&D 5E
Setting: Eberron, with a bit of Sigil

Started: Campaign started November 2019.
Status: Ongoing, but on Covid-19 Hiatus
Average Installment Length: Medium (5,000-8,000 words).
Average Frequency of Installments: Weekly
Total word length - 80,000 words
Available for Download? No
Style: 1st person narrative prose, with some exceptions in 3rd person.

Overview: An Aasimar from Sigil finds herself dropped onto a very different set of planes that she is familiar with.   Still searching for a way home she finds her fate intertwined with a party of adventures, all drawn in to a thorny hedge maze of an Overlord's machinations.


----------



## Goonalan

*Title:* Dark Squad
*Author:* Goonalan
*Number of Threads:* Just the one.

*Type:* Fantasy with a bit of humor.
*System:* D&D 5e.
*Setting:* Faerun, the Sword Coast.

*Started:* 5th June 2020.
*Status:* Ongoing.
*Average Installment Length:* Medium to long, with pictures from the VTT.
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly, we play every Tuesday evening, subject to the inequities of life.

*Available for Download?* No.
*Style:* The DM's POV as four ingrate players kick apart my plot, story, monsters, traps, et al.

*Overview:* This is the lockdown VTT game on Fantasy Grounds with four friends. We started off with the Sunless Citadel (and old 3e scenario from back in the day) and then on to the Forge of Fury (from the same era) and from there... well, the world's my bivalve mollusc (oyster), so I'm going to mess with them, a bit. I'll be dragging scenarios, maps and whatnot from a number of published modules/adventures, and just picking and choosing what I want to use a few weeks ahead of the sessions.

*Reader Comment:* 

Excellent updates. I really like the idea of throwing the party's dead back at them - might have to steal that somewhen.

Stay safe and keep it coming.

*Special:* We're all very 'special', I myself used to take the 'special' bus to school everyday, go me.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Nthal

Title:  Sessions in Roleplaying
Author: Nthal
Number of Threads: 1  - 

Type: Fantasy Action/Adventure
System: D&D 5E
Setting:  Forgotten Realms.

Started: Campaign started January 2020...ish
Status: Ongoing
Average Installment Length: Medium (4,000-8,000 words).
Average Frequency of Installments: As needed.
Available for Download? No
Style: 3rd Person narrative prose.

Originally a side story of a character from Journal of the Souls of Legend  on her adventures after Myrai left the Misty Forest.  Now a collection of random stories created over the last several years.


----------



## Davies

*Title:* Daikessoshen
*Author:* Davies
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Superheroes/Martial Arts
*System: *Mutants and Masterminds, 3rd Edition
*Setting:* A World Less Magical

*Started:* 20 September 2021
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Verbose
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Twice Daily, weekdays only.

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with 1st person narrative as an introduction, plus game mechanics.

*Overview: *Martial arts tournament in a superhero world.


----------



## Richards

*Title:* Ghourmand Vale
*Author:* Richards

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Setting:* A modified Greyhawk campaign (the same game world as "Wing Three" and "The Kordovian Adventurers Guild")

*Started: *June 2022
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Varies - somewhat lengthy, as I write up each entire adventure as one post, but the adventures themselves are fairly short
*Average Frequency of Installments:* We try to play every Wednesday and I try to have each installment up within the next few days
*Available for Download?* No
*Style: *3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* The four PCs are fledgling adventurers, each with a personal reason to leave Greyhawk City and hire on as a worker on a wagon train making the 19-day trek to a boomtown in Ghourmand Vale.

*Read more: *Ghourmand Vale

Johnathan


----------



## ilgatto

*Title:* An Adventure in Five Acts
*Author:* ilgatto

*Number of Threads:* 1
*Type:* Fantasy (Early to Late Medieval Europe-ish)
*System:* AD&D 2E
*Setting:* Homebrew (The Forest, Moftah Pilastru)

*Started:* 4 December 2022
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Short to Long
*Average Frequency of Installments:* To be seen

*Available for Download?*: Eventually
*Style:* Third person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics (and them some)

*Overview:* Attending the annual Fortnight as usual, a group of young _nobillions_ are eagerly looking forward to woo the assembled eligible damsels when things suddenly go very, very pear-shaped indeed and they find themselves swept away in events of Forest-shaking caliber

*Reader Comment:* "What's with the prose? I don't like prose." (the DM)

*Special:* The story is based on the notes of two players made during the various sessions and tries to stick as closely as possible to what actually happened, as it happened.
Please note that the author is not a native speaker and that one cannot proofread one's own work (see 7., in the el-remmen guide). Therefore, despite diligent efforts to the contrary, the story may still contain certain mistakes and perhaps weird turns of phrase, for which he humbly begs forgiveness.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

*Title:* Thousand Year Old Vampire: Guillaume d'Orléans

*Author:* Whizbang Dustyboots
*Number of Threads:* One

*Type:* Horror
*System:* Thousand Year Old Vampire
*Setting:* Earth, 1022

*Started:* 4 December, 2022
*Status:* Completed
*Average Installment Length:* Medium

*Style:* 1st person narrative prose

*Overview:* The unlife of a medieval Frenchman, turned into a vampire in Orléans in 1022

*Reader Comment:* Welcome


----------

